# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Ne mogu više dojiti, ne želim, a kako pomoći mom malom dvogodišnjem ovisniku?

## Aiko

Danas sam odlučila prvi put ostaviti sina kod moje mame/bake na spavanju. 

Spavamo skupa svaku noć, nikad nije ni jednu noć bio u kinderbetu, uvijek do mene/do nas, s nama/sa mnom. Dojim. Ne mogu više. Ne mogu. Iza mene je jedna u moru preteških noći, punih buđenja, nespavanja... Pokušala sam postupnu taktiku smanjivanja i dnevnih i noćnih podoja, ali slab je to efekt. Još ga preko dana mogu uvjeriti "da je cica prazna i da se mora napuniti, da mora malo pričekati", ali preko noći je to nemoguće. Polubunovnom, nema šanse da mu objasniš. Ne mogu ga gledati kako je nesretan i plače za cicom. Grozno se osjećam. Imam osjećaj da se ovo dojenje totalno izopačilo. _Nije dobro više, ne može biti ako sam ja ovako nesretna, a on ovako ovisan._ Postao je totalno ovisan, ja sam premorena i više ne mogu.  

Žao mi je da nisam imala više snage i prestala negdje s 18 mjeseci, recimo. Držala sam se WHO-a i njihovih "do dvije godine je idealno". A i išla sam linijom manjeg otpora, uvijek mi je bilo lakše staviti ga da doji i tako ga smiriti, uspavati, pomaziti se... Sad je to puno teže i kompliciranije, puno, puno! Pametnica moja i mudrica, "zna on svoja prava"... Neki dan sam se raspala od tuge kad sam mu rekla da "nema cice, da je cica prazna, bit će poslije, neka malo pričeka" i on je inzistirao i  plakao i vidim da me više ni ne sluša, grlim ga, mazim, skrećem pažnju na igračke, ne pomaže, distrakcija pažnje, ništa... i on u jednom trenutku, srce moje, kaže meni "bit će dobal, bit će dobal", misleći valjda da sam mu cicu uzela jer je nešto pogriješio. To me toliko slomilo, toliko sam bila tužna... Da moje dijete misli da ga kažnjavam oduzimanjem cice?! Ima li strašnijeg? Slomilo me. Toliko sam u sebi bila _ljuta na dojenje_, da sam NAS oboje dovela u ovakvu razinu ovisnosti, strašno. Kakav sam JA to STRES priredila svom djetetu? Šta ga tek čeka s odvikavanjem? Pretužno. Moja mama je za odvikavanje, suprugu je kao i meni žao, ali vidi i on da dalje nema smisla, ne mogu/ne možemo više. Šest mjeseci isključivo i evo sad već više od dvije godine kako dojim. Sve divno, pet, ali hoću van iz ovoga... mogu li? Možemo li? Sprema li se mom djetetu najveći stres u njegovom malom životu? Nema cice, nema mame večeras, noćas...

Odlučila sam ga ostaviti kod mame večeras. Tamo je svaki dan, obožava i baku i djedu, njemu poznat okoliš jednako kao i doma. Dogovorila sam sve s mamom, ako bude bilo preteško doći ću tamo. Spremni smo svi osim moje male ljubavi. Žao mi je da sam ga do ovoga dovela. Pokušali smo i da budem u drugoj sobi, ali ja ne mogu taj pritisak njegovog plača izdržati i onda uvijek završi tako da se vratim u sobu, zagrlim ga, izljubim i podojim. Već sad mi grozno, grozno nedostaje.


Oprostite mi na ovako ispoljenoj ljutnji, nezadovoljstvu, tuzi, preteško mi je... Držala sam se svih dobronamjernih uputa i savjeta, vjerujem u dojenje, hvala Rodi na svim savjetima, ali kod nas se sve to tako izokrenulo... Predbacujem samo što nitko ne upozorava kakvi problemi mogu nastupiti s prekidom dojenja kod dvogodišnjaka. 

Jel netko bio u ovakvoj situaciji sa svojim dvogodišnjakom ili dvogodišnjakinjom, ima li pomoći?  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## vitika

mogu samo reci da imas moju podrsku i da razumijem. razumijem jer meni su neprospavane noci bile nesto sto me nagnalo na to da prestanem dojiti s godinu dana kad sam kretala raditi. jednostavno nisam mogla funkcionirati tako nenaspavana. tu je ogromnu ulogu odigrao MM kojemu po prirodi treba manje sna pa se on dizao i smirivao djecu, a ja sam bila u drugoj sobi. bilo mi je jako tesko slusati plakanje, ali uspjeli smo za 3-4 noci.

tvoje iskustvo je prosla moja prijateljica. jednostavno je bila neispavana, fizicki slaba, iscrpljena, nervozna i odlucila je svoju curicu koja je tada imala skoro 2 godine odviknuti od cicanja. zbog posla je putovala malo dalje van grada, pa je odlucila nekoliko noci ne vratiti se kuci na spavanje. malenu je tata smirivao. to je trajalo 4 noci. ona je bila psihicki u bedu jer nije bila sa svojom curicom, ali napravila je tako jer vise nije vidjela izlaza prvenstveno za sebe, a onda se i njezino lose raspolozenje sirilo cijelom obitelji. ne mogu reci da je sve proslo glatko kod tog odvikavanja jer je malena naviknula uspavljivati se na maminoj cici. mogu reci da im je svima trima bilo grozno tih nekoliko dana. ali uspjeli su, mama je sad naspavana, ima snage za svoju curicu kroz dan. i ne mislim da su moji klinci niti malena moje prijateljice imali neke traume od toga.

samo napominjem da ovim misljenjem i iskustvom nikako ne zelim promovirati takav nacin nego samo pomoci mami koja se nasla u slicnoj situaciji.

----------


## lidać2

citam i koda sam ja tako nesto napisala...ovih dana se i ja pitam dali bi trebala prestati...
u principu mi ne smeta dojenje koliko me smeta ta njena navika u noci...ja uopce vise ne spavam ,malena mi je cijelu noc prikopcana na cici...vec mi je dosta...nemogu vise i zelim se naspavati...mozda sam sebicna ali zaista nemogu vise...
ja nazalost nemom mogucnost dati curku nekome a jednu noc...a niti mogucnosti da ju mm cijelu noc tetosi ,ako joj se cica ne da ona toliko jako place i trga se da dode do cice a to mi je jos napornije od davanje cice...
tebi zelim srecu za ovu noc jer zaista znam kako ti je...

----------


## Anemona

Aiko, vjerujem da se užasno loše usjećaš, s punim pravom.
Stvarno je vrijeme za prestanak.
Ono što bih ja drugačije, ne bih dijete ostavila kod mame, osim ako je on toga svjestan i želi ostati. Radije bih krenula s odvikavanjem za vikend, kad si možete priuštiti nespavanje i neka tata podnese svoj dio teret odvikavanja.

----------


## laumi

Aiko i lidac, znam kako vam je. nisam se naspavala 2,5 godine. dojila sam do 3,5.
bilo mi je jako teško po noći jer je moja curica često sisala, bila sam nenaspavana i frustrirana.

nisam je mogla ni htjela naglo odviknuti od sisanja, nego smo išle manje-više njenim tempom. kad je imala otprilike 2,5 godine, uspjele smo se dogovoriti da smanji noćno dojenje na način da joj nisam davala svaki put kad je tražila (noću), nego svaki 2. ili 3. put. nekad je prihvatila, nekad ne. ja bih joj nekad popustila (ako je baš dugo plakala), a nekad je bilo po mojem (onda kad se ona uspjela brzo smirit_i_). s 3 godine više nije sisala po noći. 

ovo je samo naš primjer, znam da ovo vjerojatno nije ono što želite sada čuti. ja stvarno ne znam da li dijete može imati kakvih posljedica od naglog prestanka dojenja, pretpostavljam da ne može ukoliko je majka inače nježna prema njemu i ako ga puno mazi.
i preporuča se dojenje barem do 2 godine djeteta, a dulje ukoliko i *majka i* dijete to žele. dakle, i vi ste ovdje važne.

osobno bih se uvijek odlučila na postepeni i nježan prestanak dojenja, kod nas je uspjelo, ali je i potrajalo.

----------


## mama pticica

[QUOTE=Aiko;2045704]
Žao mi je da nisam imala više snage i prestala negdje s 18 mjeseci, recimo......Oprostite mi na ovako ispoljenoj ljutnji, nezadovoljstvu, tuzi, preteško mi je...  /QUOTE]

A kaj veliš da pogledaš cijelu priču s druge strane? samo se sjeti koliko si dobrog napravila za svoje dijete zato kaj ga jesi dugo dojila :Yes: 
ti najbolje znaš kad je vrijeme za prestati, imaš apsolutno pravo odlučiti kad je dosta, i kad doneseš tu odluku bez ikakvog predbacivanja sebi je i provedi :Yes: 

jer puno je bitnije da tvoj mali frajer ima mamu koja je smirena i zadovoljna nego da papa cicu još koji mjesec, zar ne?

----------


## gita

Mi smo prestali s 25 mjeseci. Od toga sam posljednja 2-3 mjeseca jedva izdržavala.... 
Dok sam razmišljala kako prekinuti i pripremiti malenu na to, bojala sam se (kao i svi) reakcije, plača i nervoze jer ona je bila prava ovisnica! Moram priznati da nije bilo ni upola teško koliko sam mislila - bilo je itekakvog plača, protestiranja, moljakanja, ali trajalo je to 2 do 3 dana i prestalo je kad je skužila da je to-to i da nema nazad. Zapravo, pokazalo se da je zrelija nego što sam mislila (ja sam svemu tome pristupila s dosta emocija i onako bolećivo, kao i većina mama u takvoj situaciji) i da može podnijeti promjenu i "probaviti" novonastalu situaciju u kratkom roku. Sjećam se, nakon cca mjesec dana sasvim uspješnog nedojenja gledala me jednom prilikom dok se presvačim i pitala "Ne daš, a?" Rekla sam:"Ne dam!", ona se samo nasmijala i otišla....  Možda i ti zaključiš (to ti svakako želim) da tvoj dvogodišnjak i nije više ona nejaka beba i da se može nositi s promjenama!
Međutim, nama prestankom dojenja nisu prestala i noćna buđenja, nažalost! Iako sam dugo mislila da se zbog toga budi, to uopće nije bio razlog. Jedina je prednost bila što ju je cicanje brže i lakše vraćalo u san. Ostala sam neispavana cijelu godinu poslje i još nisam u potpunosti mirna, a ona će uskoro napuniti 4.......

----------


## Mimah

I ja vas razumijem, pripremala sam se za taj korak malo poslije 2. rođendana. Nisam htjela odlaziti iz kuće niti nju udaljavati, sve je bilo kao i obično samo što sam ja čvrsto odlučila da joj noćno donjenje više nije potrebno. To sam joj i rekla. Nije bilo lako,trajalo je 4-5 noći, ona je dosta plakala, ja sam je grlila, govorila sam da razumijem da joj je teško, ali da ja više ne bih da doji jer mi smeta. Još se noću budi, ali se samo prebaci u naš krevet i to je to. Preporodila sam se!

----------


## Lutonjica

aiko, iskreno sumnjam da ćeš išta uspjeti riješiti time što će jednu noć prespavati kod bake. osim što ćeš se ti bar jednu noć normalno naspavati (a to nije za zanemariti), iduće noći će te opet tražiti cicu.

obje svoje starije curke sam odvikla od noćnog s 2,5 godine, s tim da jedna vrlo malo dojila po noći i odvikavanje je prošlo lako kao pjesma, a s drugom kćeri je noćno dojenje izgledalo ovako kao s tvojim djetetom, tako da savršeno dobro znam o čemu govoriš. odvikavanje od noćnog dojenja trajalo je duže od mjesec dana, i to tako da sam ja svo vrijeme spavala na kauču u dnevnoj, a ona s tatom u spavaćoj. plakala je samo prve 2 ili 3 noći.

----------


## Lutonjica

e da, obje su u prije tog odvikavanja jednom ili dvaput prespavale kod bake (neke svadbe su bile u igri), i kod baka nisu plakale niti trazile cicu, niti su se zbog te jedne noći odvikle od noćnog sisanja...

----------


## silkica

Meni je u sjećanju ostala jedna mama koja je nalijepila flastere na bradavice,rekla da su cike bolesne...

----------


## gita75

> Meni je u sjećanju ostala jedna mama koja je nalijepila flastere na bradavice,rekla da su cike bolesne...


ovo moram zapamtiti, možda mi zatreba  :Laughing: .

----------


## Cocolina

aiko nadam se da ćete što bezbolnije podnijeti prekid dojenja.
ja msa počela raditi kada je malac imao 8,5 mjeseci. tada su se noćni podoji udvostučili.kako sam to izdržala ni sama ne znam. prestali smo dojiti 2.mj. prije njegova 3.rođendana, on je bio spreman i nije navečer tražio cicu a ja mu nisam nudila i tako malo po malo smo ju izbacivali. kada je tražio po noći onda sam mu rekla da cike spavaju i on je to tako prihvatio.
od srca vam želim takav scenarij odvikavanja.

----------


## sophie girafe

Tvoje dijete treba odmornu i sretnu mamu, a ti kao roditelj jos ces puno puta morati donijeti odluke koje ce biti u interesu tvog sina, a s kojim se on mozda nece slagati. Ljubi, mazi i budi tu za njega da mu pomognes da se nosi sa frustracijom. Iznenadit ce te kako ce on to brzo rijesiti i prilagoditi se novoj situaciji.

----------


## lidać2

> Meni je u sjećanju ostala jedna mama koja je nalijepila flastere na bradavice,rekla da su cike bolesne...


 :Laughing: od srca sam se ovome nasmijala... :Laughing: ...

ja nebi htjela u potpunosti prestati (mi imao 18mj) ali bi htjela noc prorijediti barem na 2-3 puta jer se ustane bar 5-6 puta (pnekad i vise)  i to ne cica da bi rekla da je gladna vec samo cucla...tako da sve mislim da joj je to neka utjeha,probala sam puno puta dudom no skuzi odma...

----------


## sne

ja sam zapamtila sa prvom kćeri, da je ono najteže (ovisničko) nacicavanje počelo sa cca 20 mjeseci.
Tako da sam sa drugom bila spremna da je to "normalno". 
Sa dvije godine je i meni bilo najteže, i zaista ovisnički, i preko dana i preko noći. 

Ako je za utjehu, nakon druge godine,  pa do dvije i pol taj pritisak je kod nas popustio.
Preko dana razumije kada joj kažem da je cica umorna, i da sam ja umorna i da će dobiti prije spavanja.
Sa dvije i pol točno je odspavala skoro cijelu noć, do 6 ujutro, kada je bila gladna i tražila cicu - meni za nevjerovati.
Tada sam se budila svakih par sati noću, pregledavala da li i zašto spava, pa bi konstatirala da sam se ja sa par sati u komadu naspavala i da mogu ustati odraditi noćnu smjenu po kući.

Hoću reći, mislim da je to normalna faza u odrastanju.
Fizički je izuzetno naporno, ali ako uspiješ reći sebi da je to u redu i da će proći, onda si nekako mirnija, pa dijete i samo osjeti taj mir i bude bolje.
Vjerojatno je u cijeloj priči odlučujući faktor tvoja nervoza i to što si tako nesretna.

Ne kažem da trebaš nastaviti, ako se osjećaš kako se osjećaš.
Ali kada središ nemir i grižnju savjest u sebi i djetetu će biti nekako lakše.
Jeste "ovisnost" ali sam uvijek smatrala da je to njima u tom periodu života potrebno.

----------


## KayaR

Ja sam moju odvikla od nocnog sisanja s neke 2 godine.
Mm je otputovao,momci spavaju k'o topovi,a komsiluk nek izvini  :Razz: 
I trajalo je 2-3 noci...
Jako je plakala,ljutila se,sve vreme sam ju drzala u narucju,ljuljala,pevala,ali nisam odustala,iako mi se srce cepalo,odluka je pala.
Drugu noc je vec lakse bilo,a trecu je samo trazila,nije dobila i pomirila se s tim.
Dnevno je ostalo.Krenula je i u vrtic i tamo se uspavljivala bez sike(sto je kod kuce i dalje bilo nezamislivo)
ali nismo prestale.
Sisala je 32 meseca i zavrsilo se bezbolno po obe.
Uveliko me je u dojenju odrzavalo to,sto sam znala da mi je to poslednja beba koju dojim,pa mi je bilo zao prestati,
ali,bila sam zgazena sve vreme...zivot mi je prolazio u polusvesti...

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Anemona i Lutonjica su u pravu
ništa od te jedne noći kod bake
on će to shvatiti nema mame nema sise, evo mame evo sise
ovo me sjetilo na pokojnu Virgo30  :Heart: kada je pisala kako je svojim curama rekla da sise spavaju po noći, pa su je one probudile u cik zore, da je dan, da su sise sada budne
ja sam preuzela tu metodu i palila je
noć je, sise spavaju i gotovo
nakon nekoliko noći je prihvatila (ali bila je malo veća od tvog sina)

----------


## vissnja

I mi smo sa dve godine, tj. sa 23 meseca ukinuli noćno. Probala do tada dva puta ali nije išlo.
Pričala sam joj kako sike hoće da se odmore, i ja hoću da se odmorim i kako noću više nema sisanja. Rekla sam joj da ako se noću probudi, grliću je i maziti ali neće dobiti siku. I bila sam spremna da izdržim dranje i plakanje. Dve noći je kenjkala u polusnu, ja sam je grlila, nisam puno spominjala siku samo sam rekla: mama te grli kao što smo se dogovorile.... Isto se budila u cik zore i tad bih joj dala.
Vrlo brzo, kroz par dana je prestala da se budi. Onda je još neko vreme, par meseci imala jutarnji podoj, za buđenje, ali i taj me je nervirao. Pa sam ga ukinula tako što sam ustajala pre nje i kad se ona probudi dočekam je obučena, sa ceđenim sokom, pričom i akcijom. 
Kad smo ukinule te podoje koji su meni smetali (noćni i ranojutarnji) nastavila je da sisa još 2.5 godine.

----------


## winnerica

> Ja sam moju odvikla od nocnog sisanja s neke 2 godine.
> *Mm je otputovao*,momci spavaju k'o topovi,a komsiluk nek izvini 
> I trajalo je 2-3 noci...
> Jako je plakala,ljutila se,sve vreme sam ju drzala u narucju,ljuljala,pevala,ali nisam odustala,iako mi se srce cepalo,odluka je pala.
> Drugu noc je vec lakse bilo,a trecu je samo trazila,nije dobila i pomirila se s tim.
> Dnevno je ostalo.Krenula je i u vrtic i tamo se uspavljivala bez sike(sto je kod kuce i dalje bilo nezamislivo)
> ali nismo prestale.
> Sisala je 32 meseca i zavrsilo se bezbolno po obe.
> Uveliko me je u dojenju odrzavalo to,sto sam znala da mi je to poslednja beba koju dojim,pa mi je bilo zao prestati,
> ali,bila sam zgazena sve vreme...zivot mi je prolazio u polusvesti...


Mi smo prestali sa 2 g. i 8 mj. ali ključno je uz odluku bilo i to da je mm isto bio otputovao  :Smile:   Međutim, ona nikako da ciku prežali, stalno ju spominje...  :Sad:

----------


## KayaR

Jooooj,to u cik zore smo i mi imali dugo  :Razz: 
Kao,svanulo je,daj siku sad!
I taj jutarnji nam je najduze ostao...
Moja i sad sike obozava,trazi da pomazi,ljubi,spava na njima  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

> Anemona i Lutonjica su u pravu
> ništa od te jedne noći kod bake
> on će to shvatiti nema mame nema sise, evo mame evo sise
> ovo me sjetilo na pokojnu Virgo30 kada je pisala kako je svojim curama rekla da sise spavaju po noći, pa su je one probudile u cik zore, da je dan, da su sise sada budne
> ja sam preuzela tu metodu i palila je
> noć je, sise spavaju i gotovo
> nakon nekoliko noći je prihvatila (ali bila je malo veća od tvog sina)


Ovako sam ukinula noćno i ja, ali tek s 2,5 godine
ranije sam par puta pokušala ali jednostavno nije bila spremna a meni dojenje noću nije predstavljalo toliki problem, samo da ne moram ustajati - srećom kako smo spavali zajedno meni je to bilo podnošljivo, više nego noćno urlanje

ali ako je tebi, Aiko, do te mjere dozlogrdilo dojenje, imaš pravo prekinuti
kod neke djece pali to postepeno smanjivanje ali znam da kod moje ne bi (eno me još vikendom budi u zoru i objavljuje mi da je svanulo pa da se cice mogu probuditi - bolje da ne kažem koliko godina sad ima  :Grin:  )
a očito ne pali ni kod tvojeg

ako želiš, zbilja, prekinuti dojenje, odredi jedan dan, reci da je prevelik za daljnje dojenje, da ti više ne možeš dojiti, i to neka bude tvoja zadnja, ma koliko plakao
proći će par dana, neće biti lako ni tebi ni njemu, ali nakon toga će biti gotovo
ovako mučiš sebe ali i njega... on osjeća frustraciju svaki dan, vidi da si ti nezadovoljna i loše volje, ne razumije zašto ga odbijaš
i onda od nečeg što bi trebalo biti lijepo i ugodno nastane mučenje za oboje

----------


## ekica

V. ima godinu i pol i žešći je cicoovisnik, a noćno cicanje je koma! Budi se svakih sat-dva!
I za NG odlučila sam da je dosta, dobio je prije spvanja, a kada se slijedeći put probudio, legla sam uz njega, pričala da cika spava, da je mrak i da nema "papa". Urlao je sat vremena i iscrpljen zaspao. I tokom te noći valjda se budio svakih pola sat-sat i opet urlanje! U jutro sam mu dala, opet pričala da je dan, da sada "ima cike". Duga noć isto teška, a onda svaka slijedeća sve bolje. Neku 4-5 noć je bilo tako da bi se probudio, tražio, rekla bi mu d acika spava, pomazila i on bi nastavio dalje spavati!
E, sad, prošli tjedan je završio s bronhitisom, beskrajno visokom temp i povraćanjem i kada sam ležala uz njega navečer tražio je i dala sam mu cikiti! Evo, tome je tjedan dana, ponovo se navukao na noćno, a ja čekam da ozdravi i ponavljam odvikavanje!

uvjerena sam da ako je mama odlučna da ne želi više dojiti, da to i klinci lakše prihvate. Ako "nanjuše" i mrvu nesigurnosti, naći će načina da to iskoriste i dobiju što žele!
Sretno ti!

----------


## casper

Mi prestali cicati prije tjedan dana nakon 22,5 mj.
Zadnjih 3-4 mjeseca mi je već bilo muka.
Po noći je postala kao mala beba, svakih 2-2,5 sata.
Na kraju se iznenadila kako je supre prihvatila.
Opcija spavanja kod nekog nije postojala jer nju nitko ne čuva niti 5 min.Nikada.

U srijedu me jako ugrizla. Zapravo postrugala kad je padala iz mog krila. Doslovce sam tulila 5 minuta.
Od onda mamu boli titi i ne traži uopće.
Prvu noć tražila. Ja joj dala, ali čim ju je stavila u usta ja zajaukala. Probala 2x i odustala.
2 noći buđenja, gunđanja i nakon toga je prespavala cijelu noć.Prvi puta.
Sad samo papamo kuha i mesa u krevetu. U svako doba.
Noćas npr. u pola 1  :Smile:

----------


## frka

mi imamo tek godinu dana, ali čini mi se da idemo u vašem smjeru tako da vas sve potpuno razumijem... prošlu smo se noć budili najmanje 10 puta i ne pomaže ništa osim cice... a ako se slučajno probudi, a da mene nema u krevetu, tu će se noć buditi bar dvostruko puta više  nego inače - znači jedno 15-ak  :Sad:  kukovi me rasturaju od spavanja na boku, kičma ubija... ne razmišljam još o prestanku dojenja, dapače, ali pretvaram se lagano u hodajućeg zombija... trebam učiti, a blejim kroz papire... ali s druge mi strane nema ničeg ljepšeg od njezinog guštanja u cicanju tako da duram... ali već se vidim na ovoj temi kroz pola godine, godinu dana...


eto...malo se ispuhah nakon još jedne neprospavane noći... 


sretno s odvikavanjem!

----------


## Trina

Aiko, kako je prošla noć? ja mislim da nemaš zašto imati grižnju savjesti (benti, ovaj forum nas je skroz izopačio) jer činjenicom da si postala mama nisi prestala biti osoba za sebe, žena itd...nema ti zašto biti žao, naći ćeš se u još tisuću takvih nekakvih situacija s djecom, ovo je tek prva u nizu, nedaj se i  budi dosljedna. Dojila si ga stvarno dugo, dvi godine je puuno i možeš samo biti ponosna na sebe a ne se osjećati loše. Javi kako ide.



meni je godina dana nekakva granica, vrijeme kad smatram da bi bilo dosta. Treće dijete sam izdržala do godinu i četiri mjeseca i to mi je valjda maksimum maksimuma

----------


## mikka

trina, sad sa zvjerkom ces srusiti osobni rekord  :Grin:

----------


## Aiko

Drage moje, puno vam hvala na podršci. Čitala sam vas i noćas preko moba, nisam mogla odgovarati... danas radila, evo sad tek na miru sjedam za komp...

Jučerašnji mi je cijeli dan prošao u magli, na ništa se više nisam mogla koncentrirati, šta god sam radila samo sam mislila o dojenju i prestanku dojenja, samo su me prale emocije, suze i mahnita razmišljanja. Miješao se umor od prošle noći i sve više tuga jer neću s njim provesti noć, strah, novi stres. Do 16h sam se već počela predomišljati, a kad sam došla kod staraca i vidjela ga, definitivno sam ga odlučila vratiti doma i stresla se od same pomisli da bi ga ostavila kod bake i djeda. Onda sam se još sa starom stala raspravljati jer je ona bila razočarana što odustajem. Pa s njom objašnjavanja i pravdanja. Ma imamo sjajan odnos inače, ali ona vidi da se patim, a njoj je, iako podržava dojenje, ovo preko dvije godine too much. Sve kužite, da ne pričam dalje o tome...

Vjerujte, kad smo došli kući, da sam imala osjećaj kao da ga nije bilo tjedan dana, kao da je bio na nekoj mini-ekskurziji pa sam ga se sad tako jako poželjela i sretna sam da je konačno došao kući. A mali nije ni znao kakva se sve drama oko svega događala, došao doma kao i svaki drugi dan. U međuvremenu pedeset puta vodila razgovor s mužem. On me podržava šta god odlučim, bojimo se skupa djetetove reakcije i njegovih emocija, promišljamo šta kako je najbolje... 

Imate pravo, ne bi jedna noć ništa promijenila. A par noći nema šanse da ću ga ostaviti. I šta onda? Odlučili smo petak/subota/nedjelja akciju ja u drugoj sobi, kako ste me tu i savjetovale, a njih dvojica neka se bore u spavaćoj. Da ga ostavim kod bake ne samo da neće biti mame i cice, nego će još prvi put tamo spavati. Par šokova odjednom. Ovako će bar biti u poznatom ambijentu. Jedini je bed što ga "znam" uspavati samo ja cicom i mama u kolicima pa ga prebaci u krevet. Mužu još nikad nije zaspao doma (osim ako su vani u kolicima ili u autu) jer sam UVIJEK ja tu.Sinoć smo oboje zaspali oko 21h. Budio se svakih dva sata, relativno brzo uspavljivanje cicom, ali nekako sam se uspjela odmoriti, lakše je i manje dramatično od ovih par zadnjih noći i onog groznog jučerašnjeg dana. Što je netko napisao kad se zaredaju po-tko-zna-koji-put par noći "polusvjesti", na rubu budem, pitam se dokle više tako... I dobro je netko napisao, kako ta dječica samo osjete "mrvu nesigurnosti" u mamama, slome te tamo gdje si najtanji... 

E da, osim što smo odlučili za vikend akciju, jučer je bilo prvi put, PRVI PUT, da nije dobio cicu preko dana. Tražio je sto puta i svaki put sam rekla da je cica prazna i da se mora napuniti pa je pipao i rekao da je "punja" i da će on "samo majo, majo samo, mama, majo"  i pokazivao prstićima koliko malo treba, ali bila sam uporna. Onda sam prešla na taktiku da je "mama otišla prvo doma i da je tamo Medo Tobi sve pocicao i da više ništa nije ostalo" i tu se on "slomio", jer se nije mogao puno buniti kad mu je Medo Tobi doma "najbolji prijatelj". Onda opet dođe i traži, a ja po Medi Tobiju. Tek je navečer u 21h dobio cicu "sad je punja, mama! nete Medo Tobi vise, nete cice" i zaspao za par minuta. Dobio je jutros kada se probudio i to je sve do danas do 21h. A to jutarnje ću isto ukinuti baš kako je netko napisao ovdje da se treba spremiti i otići iz kreveta prije nego se probudi, razbiti malo rutinu. Dakle, tatika: preko dana ništa, distrakcija pažnje, a noć ćemo probati za vikend. 

Uz još jedan detalj, a to je da je u zadnjih mjesec-dva prespavao četiri (4) puta noć. Ne možemo utvrditi što se događalo da je baš tih noći (nepovezanih) zaspao u 21h i do negdje 5h nije tražio cicu/bio budan, ali očito da može...


Hvala vam puno, neizmjerno mi znači podrška jer sam totalno razapeta između različitih vrsta i razina grižnjih savjesti, umorna sam od pravdanja, umorna sam od objašnjavanja, umorna od nespavanja, buđenja... Puno mi znači da nisam sama.

----------


## vissnja

Aiko, verujem da ti je teško. Sećam se kako je meni bilo. Ja sam imala tu sreću da nisam radila, inače da sam svaki dan morala negde da budem skoncentrisana 8h ne znam kako bih izdržala.
Ali mislim da nije dobro da lažeš dete. Nikakav meda nije pocicao mleko, niti mislim da treba da mu pričaš takve priče (može ga samo još više zaboleti da si nekome drugom dala a njemu ne). I nemoj se bojati njegove reakcije. Napravi scenario šta je najgore što može da se desi. I razmisli da li možeš to da izguraš. On je samo dete i njegova reakcija zavisi od tvog stava.
Mislim da jasno i nedvosmisleno treba da mu staviš do znanja da ti ne prija i ne želiš da mu daš. I tako za svaki podoj koji si rešila da ukineš. Ne moraš odmah sve, ako ti odgovoara postepeno, kreni polako. Ali nemoj ga lagati. Reci jednostavno ne mogu/ne želim ti dati zbog toga i toga. I ti si važna u tom dojenju, i tvoji osećaji se računaju. Svako od nas ima fizičku granicu kad ne može dalje i to je u redu.

----------


## mikka

slazem se s vissnjom.

nisi ti zla mama ako ti se ne da dati cicu, nece te on tako gledati. i ti si bitna, ako ti se ne doji imas pravo odbiti (i on ima pravo biti ljut, jbg  :Smile: )

meni je isto bezveze da mu lazes, bas mi je bilo ruzno procitati ovo s medom, nemoj se ljutit sto ti tako direktno kazem, ali tako samo prebacujes odgovornost sa sebe na nekog imaginarnog lika

----------


## Aiko

A ne znam, on je na prvu to "prihvatio", tj. nije se derao/plakao kako zna kad nije po njegovom. Ovo "mama je umorna", "mama bi spavala", "mama više ne može" i slično, nažalost, u njemu ne rađaju nikakvo suosjećanje jer je naučio uvijek i svuda dobiti cicu. Ako je dvije godine tako bilo, očito on ne vidi razloga da i dalje tako ne nastavimo. To kad kažem da ja ne mogu sad dati cicu jer mi se jako spava, jer sad jedem, jer sad moram ići negdje - on potpuno ignorira. Zato sam ovo s Medom Tobijem iznenađena da je - prihvatio. Lažem ga onda i da nema mlijeka, a ima ga... ne znam... pokušavam da bude bez deranja i suza pa idem linijom manjeg otpora...  :Sad: 

P.S. Ne ljutim se, makar šta. Sve je ovdje najiskrenije, prijateljski i dobronamjerno.

----------


## mikka

deranja i suza ce ti biti, necete se uvijek oko svega slagati, a on sad mora nauciti da si i ti osoba sa svojim potrebama, ne shvaca iz prve ali budi uporna i shvatit ce

----------


## vissnja

I ja mislim da je ok da plače. Mislim, u redu je da bude tužan, dojenje mu puno znači i pusti ga da odtuguje.
To ne znači da treba da mu popustiš, samo da budeš tu uz njega dok je tužan (što si i sama uradila kad si odlučila da ga ne ostaviš kod bake  :Heart:  )

----------


## pomikaki

Ajme Aiko, pa ne muči se tako... nema smisla
dojila si dvije godine, to je puno, zbilja se nemaš zašto gristi (uostalom i da nisi dojila ni dana, grižnja savjesti bila bi suvišna i beskorisna, loša za tebe i dijete)
ti odluči što želiš i budi čvrsta pri tome
bojim se da ovako i dijete dovodiš u konflikt osjećaja što od tebe traži nešto što je njemu beskrajno fino ali s druge strane tebe muči - to i on mora osjetiti
ne može te prestati tražiti ali mu je i grozno što si ti toliko loše
ti si odgovorna osoba u tom odnosu, _ti_ moraš to odlučno promijeniti na način koji ti se čini najbolji




> Odlučili smo petak/subota/nedjelja akciju ja u drugoj sobi, kako ste me tu i savjetovale, a njih dvojica neka se bore u spavaćoj. Da ga ostavim kod bake ne samo da neće biti mame i cice, nego će još prvi put tamo spavati. Par šokova odjednom.


ovo je plan koji je jedini moguć
stavi čepove u uši i spavaj, a tm neka odradi par noći

ni meni nije sjela priča s medom Tobijem - po mom mišljenju na kratko si mu skrenula pažnju, ali djeca brzo kuže kad im "prodajemo priče" i kasnije će ti manje vjerovati pa ćeš imati problema oko bitinijh stvari

----------


## Anemona

Cure su sve rekle. Reci djetetu iskreno, jasno i nedvosmisleno. Ne želim više dojiti - ne dam.

----------


## Trina

Ja sam svog sina prestala dojiti tako što sam mu svaki dan ukidala jedan po jedan obrok. On je doduše bio pola godine mlađi od tvoga. Prvo sam skroz izbacila cicanje nakonkrutog obroka jer mu je cica bila kao desert. Onda sam izbacila bilo kakvo cicanje preko dana, pa onda prije spavanja. Najviše sam se bojala noćnog cicanja jer se nacicavao po sto puta u toku jedne noći. Ali prošlo je super, bez ikakvih trauma za ikoga i u dva dana sve je bilo rješeno. Umjesto cice ja bi ga digle i nježno nosila i ljubakala onako u polumaraku, u tišini. Malo je plakao ali stvarno malo jer je bio uspavan. i dv i noći tako, kasnije ko da cica nikad nije postojala. spasila sam se i napokon naspavala kad sam ga stala dojiti

e i ni ja nisam ništa muljala, ja to ne znam i ne volim raditi, odgađala bi ili mu zaokupila pažnju nečim drugim

----------


## Trina

I slažem se sa svima koji kau da je to nešto u čemu moraš biti jako odlučna, nema popuštanja ni kolebanja. Znači ti prvo moraš zapravo dinijeti odluku da želiš prestati dojiti i onda krenuti s ovikavanjem. Eto, moje iskustvo govori da odvikavanje ide brže i lakše nego što mi mislimo

----------


## lidać2

drago mi je da prolazi sve relativno dobro...

ja sam nakon tvoga posta i hrpu ovdje napisanih savjeta pokusala nedati ciku u noci i zamislite tu jednu noc tj.preksinoc je mogu rec prosla ok ,probudila se trazila je ja joj nisam dala malo je plakala ,tapsala sam ju i brzo je zaspala...kasnije opet budenje, plac ali nije trazila ni dosla k meni samo se vrtila placuci po svome krevetu,opet zaspala i tako se jos jednom probudila bez da je meni dosla...bas sam se iznenadila...

no kod mene postoji drugi problem...ona nevoli biti pokrivena a kada je kod mene na ciki mogu je drzati pokrivenom...a kako je jako hladno tu noc pokusaja odvikavanja ona se cijelu noc doslovno smrzavala .ledene ruke,nogice,liceko...moji bezbroj pokusaji pokrivanja nisu uspjeli jer u roku sekunde noge samo digne i baci,lozit ipak nemogu cijelu noc...

tako da sam odlucila izdrzati barem dok malo ne zatopli,radije ja jos necu neko vrijeme spavati nego da mi se dijete smrzne...

----------


## morena24

Ja sam svog cicoljupca dojila 20 mj i isto sam vec bila potpuno iscrpljena i neispavana a on nezasitan.

jedan dan vise zaista nisam mogla i odlucila sam prestati dojiti. Razmisljala sam ako bas bude problema i ako bude jaako plakao za cicom, da cu izdrzati jos neko vrijeme, ali taj dan sam morala probati. 

Namazala sam bradavice sa senfom kada je pozelio cicati. Probao je jednu i nije mu bilo dobro, probao je drugu isto mu nije bilo dobro. Ja sam mu rekla da su se cice pokvarile. Nije uopce plakao samo vise nije htjeo cicati. Tako sam u par sekundi bez plakanja deranja i obostranih trauma rjesila dnevno dojenje.

Ostavili smo smo cicanje za uspavljivanje jos nekih mjesec dana i to je sam postepeno poceo odbacivati. Po noci se nakon epizode sa senfom probudio mozda jos par puta, ali od onda kao da se sam poceo odvikavati. kako je to bilo dosta postepeno odvikavanje, meni se sise nisu punile i s vremenom u tim mjesec dana su se bez problema ispraznile.

Kad vec dojis tako dugo dijete mozda je bolje i da odvikavanje ide postepeno. Mislim da se nista ne moze rjesiti u jednom danu ili jednom vikendu.

Meni je moj prestanak dojenja bas ostao u lijepom sjecanju jer smo se nekako i on i ja oprostili od tog dojenja na jedan miran nacin.

Zelim ti srecu  :Smile:

----------


## Ifigenija

Ja imam dvoje djece i znam da drama queen drami i s 18 mjeseci i 2 godine i 5 godina, a neko cool dijete je cool čim se rodi i s 5 godina, tako da nema veze kad si prestala. Dobro si dojila, čestitam, super!

Niš mu ne fali, djetetu se dalo, pa uživa, kad mu se uzme, više neće, što manje ti o tome budeš kontala i on će, nađite neke druge zanimacije, da vidiš, čim tugu zamijeniš interesom za nešto novo, kupi mu neku društvenu igru (onaj krokodil koji grize kad stisneš pravi zub je dobar za tako male), ili lutkicu, ili play doh neke posebne vrste i zaboravit će cicu dok si rekao keks. 

Mi mame pravimo pitanje, a oni se samo s nama usklade!

Sretno u nove odnose i hobbyje!

----------


## Aiko

> Cure su sve rekle. Reci djetetu iskreno, jasno i nedvosmisleno. Ne želim više dojiti - ne dam.


Kužim što hoćete reći, ali kad ja kažem "ne dam, ne mogu", on to shvati kao kapric i onda se dere, inzistira. Kad sam rekla da su prazne iz određenih razloga (famozni M.T.) on je to mirno prihvatio. Samo bi nakon nekog vremena ponovo došao pitati, ja bih ponovila spiku o tome kako nema zbog M.T.-a, ali nije bilo suza. Priča koja mu lakše pomaže da prebrodi ovu krizu i koje se neće sjećati kasnije da mi može zamjeriti, ne znam... Priča o Medi mi je samo da izbjegnem njegovu nervozu i suze. To mi je kao i, ne znam, priča o Djeda Mrazu... 

Inače, i meni je već palo na pamet i to sa senfom, ali sam se bojala da još ne dobijem mastitis, još bi mi samo to trebalo. 

Što se igračaka tiče, Play Doh mu je apsolutno broj jedan i ne znam koji više set nemamo, onda autići, lego kocke setovi brdo, pa vlak/drvena pruga na podu... Knjige obožava, imamo hrpe, hrpe i to uvijek rado čitamo, imamo naše rituale prije spavanja (čitanje, cicanje, spavanje). Ima puno igračaka, zaista. Sad mu razmišljamo kupiti štednjak, voli kuhati pa mu kupujem malo po malo u Mulleru one drvene igračkice-hranu, to sad obožava, eto s kuhanjem i tim igračkicama u obliku hrane bih ga mogla dekoncentrirati... 



Znam da vas gnjavim, ali meni je ovo, uz sav grozan stres i obaveze na poslu, ovo trenutno najjača preokupacija, samo na to mislim i ne znam kako se izvući... da li da, IPAK, još izdržim, kad su druge možda da i ja... onda dođu noći kad me pokosi i kad mislim da sam na dnu, da ću se doslovno otopiti od umora, da je sva energija ishlapila iz mene, da me nema... grozno sam nesigurna i premorena... S druge strane, najiskrenije da vam priznam, pomisao da mi je ova noć bila zadnja kad je moj sin sisao i da više nikad neće me isto - plaši...  :Sad:  

Hvala vam na brizi i pažnji, na podršci, puno mi to znači.


P.S. Ne mislim da bi od senfa dobila mastitis nego od prenaglog prestanka, hehe, samo mali dodatak.  :Smile:

----------


## mikka

mozda bi mogla uspjet i s postepenim smanjivanjem, bez mede tobija i senfa  :Smile: 

koje ti ustvari dojenje najvise smeta? nocno i ono poslije posla ii?

----------


## Aiko

Noćno, noćno, noćno. Evo ova je noć bila isto koma, budio se svakih sat-dva.  Još mi je najgore prebacivanje s jedne na drugu stranu. Jer onda prebacujem i njegov pokrivač, plus, ogradili smo naš bračni krevet sa svih strana osim s one gdje su noge. Kako se mali bacaka u snu po cijelom krevetu, onda i taj "doljnji dio" kreveta zagradim na onoj strani gdje on spava za svaki slučaj. Koliko puta se probudim, ne vidim gdje mi je dijete po krevetu. 

"Duga cica, mama, duga", hajde, prebacuj ga s desna na lijevo, benčaj; miči svoj pokrivač na desno, njegov preko njega nalijevo; miči ogroman jastuk ispod svojih nogu na desno gdje je sad mali. (I obrnuto, ovisno koju cicu traži.) Pa onda cicanje. Neće pustiti cicu. Zaspe i mrlja po ustima, ne pušta. A ja zujim i čekam pravi tren da si vratim cicu. Nikad nisam mogla zaspati dok cica. 

Često mi se dogodi da me "razbuca" negdje između 4 i 5 i da više ne mogu zaspati. Blejim u mrak ili mobitel dok se ne probudi između 6 i 7. Preko dana ne mogu spavati. 

I druga stvar, nije presudno, ali umorna sam od zgražavanja 95% žena koje čuju da još dojimo i od objašnjavanja ili ignoriranja ili prepucavanja, zatečena sam njihovim izljevima čuđenja. I možeš ti to ignorirati koliko hoćeš, ali uhvatiš se kako kalkulirano izbjegavaš situacije gdje bi se o tome moglo početi pričati, jer ne, ne možeš opet istu priču slušati. Čak i moja mama počinje s tim. Počela sam lagati da smo prestali, samo da me ostave na miru. (Heh, opet ja nešto lažem.) Umorna sam i od toga, iskreno...

----------


## mikka

da, vjerujem ti da te to smara. pa ok, kazi im da vise ne dojis, sta ih briga ionako  :Grin: 

a za noc, mislim da ti je greska bila sto si mu dala da te voza kako stigne, i sad se iz toga moras izvuc. sigurno ce par noci biti kraval jer je navikao na to da mu dajes kako trazi, ali brzo ce se priviknuti da su to Tvoje cice i da Ti odlucujes kad ces dati, a kad ne (ipak on sad vise nije tako mali i realno mu ne treba cicanje po noci). sad, mozes to napraviti ili da tm hendla malog, ili da istrpis sama jer sumnjam da ce biti tako uporan da ce urlati vise od, lupam, 3 noci. znam da ce to biti koma, imala sam i sama takvu situaciju, ali mog m mjesecima nije bilo zbog posla pa sam morala rijesiti sama, os nes banglades.

cak je i moja bestija prihvatila novonastalu situaciju, pa se nadam da ce kod tebe biti isti scenarij (ona joj uvijek sisa, ima 3,5, ali samo ujutro i navecer a nekad i to preskoci).

----------


## flopica

Aiko draga, nemoj osjećati nikakve grižnje, nemaš razloga za to
dala si mu puno i najviše što si mogla, sada je vrijeme da se okreneš sebi
ako si nenaspavana i dekoncentrirana, ideš na posao, možda i voziš
pa treba ti mirna noć, treba ti pošten san 
nisi zbog toga sebična  :Heart: 

ti si divna mama i vjerujem da se preispituješ ali na temelju ovoga što si napisala
benefit od prestanka će za vas biti puno veći 
poanta je da i mama treba biti sabrana, a sin je već dobio dobar start
pa ako i treba sad odraditi koju noć i pregrmiti skupi snagu, racionaliziraj situaciju
duboko udahni i to odradi!

----------


## (maša)

Ja sam imala 2 puta sličnu situaciju.
Stariji je dojio do 27 mj. Prestala sam kad mi je bilo dosta njegovog natezanja cica jer uopće nije vukao ni gutao samo ju je cuclao kao dudu. Boljele me bradavice, sama pomisao na sljedeći podoj mi je bila prestrašna.
Probala sam kroz 2 tj svašta, cica spava, puni se, bubana je, mama sad radi nešto....ništa nije palilo, dok nije dobio cicu nije odustajao, besane noći nisu bile opcija jer i na poslu moram funkcionirati.
Na kraju sam je namazala octom i paprom, vidio je da je pokvarena (nije htio ni probati) i to mu je bilo dovoljno. NIšta više nije pitao, nije tražio, noć je prošla bez buđenja, bez traženja cice. Samo me nakon 2 tj pitao jesam bila kod doktora, ja onako u čudu rekla nisam, zašto pitaš, a on kaže pa da ti doktor da sirup za cicu  :Smile: 
Mlađi je prestao sa 20 mj, isti način jer ništa drugo nije palilo. Radim i ovako sam premorena a on je počeo cicati iz dosade, par minuta igranja, 2 gutljaja, pa opet ispočetka. Pukla sam jedan dan, stariji je kurio 40 a ovog nisam mogla maknut sa sebe od 8 do 13. Namazala opet cice, tražio je da vidi cice 2 puta i to je bilo to. NIje bilo ni plakanja ni pitanja za cicu.

I ja sam se lomila iako sam u trenu odlučivanja bila potpuno odlučna, pogotovo sa mlađim, ali mislim da je ovako bolje i za mene i za njega. Sad oboje spavamo cijelu noć, i dalje se puno mazimo, ja sam odmornija, opuštenija, to natezanje me toliko iscrpljivalo i živciralo da sam već bila nervozna samo od pomisli dolaska doma i njegovog traženja cice.

Dobivao je najbolju namirnicu dugo, nije vrijedno nastavljati ako oboje ne uživate u tome.

----------


## pomikaki

Aiko  :Love:  drži se
ja sam inače uvijek za cicanje  :Grin:  i nemoj shvatiti moje postove kao neki pritisak
nađi model koji tebi najviše odogvara

----------


## morena24

moram samo malo stati u obranu svoje senf metode.  :Smile: 

iako sam koristila senf nisam dobila mastitis, bas naprotiv, dojiti smo prestali potpuno postepeno. Jednostavno je s tim senfom izbacio bespotrebne dnevne podoje. Jer on je bio u stanju mene zicat sisu stalno. Ko da mu je to bila neka ovisnost a ne potreba!

dakle ostavili smo dojenja za uspavljivanje. Jednom za popodnevno dojenje (ja sam bila doma do njegove 2.god) i jednom prije nocnog spavanja i ponekad ujutro. to je tako trajalo nekih mjesec dana i sam je poceo izbacivati podoje.

moje cice su skuzile smanjeno dojenje i jednostavno se prestalo proizvoditi manje mlijeka. Kad je prestao potpuno, nisam se niti jednom izdojila, mlijeko je samo nestalo bez problema!

Iako ne kazem da je ta metoda za drugu djecu. Mozda neki klinci vole senf pa bi im bilo mozda i fino  :Smile:  

Uglavnom Aiko ti ces sama izabrati sto vama najvise odgovara i tu vam stvarno zelim puno srece uz najmanje stresa  :Smile:

----------


## morena24

Ispravak netocnog navoda: htjedoh reci - Jednom za popodnevno spavanje (ne dojenje) i da su cice _pocele_ proizvoditi manje mlijeka  :Smile:

----------


## mikka

ma sve je to ok, ja kazem iz svoje koze, nisam htjela mazati cice niti ista takvo jer mi se to cini suvisno, ipak sam ja gazda mojih cica  :Grin: 

kad mi je precesto dojenje krenulo na zivce, pocela sam odmah raditi redukcije, jer mi je taj osjecaj zivcanoce smetao, a nije ona kriva sto toliko trazi. postavila sam sama sebi pitanje, sta mi je bolje, da joj dam i da budem nervozna ili da joj ne dam pa da trpim tantrume? odlucila bi ovisno o trenutku, nisam imala striktno pravilo. isto tako i po noci, uvijek bi se pitala sta mi je bitnije i tako bi postupila

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

što se tiče senf metode i ja sam je probala jednom kad mi je malo dosadilo dojenje
ne senf nego limun
namazala sam obilno limunom bradavice
moja V je stavila bradavicu u usta i počela dojiti bez ikakve reakcije
ja sam namazala drugu, dala joj drugu, mislila sam, sad je sita pa će ovu ispljunuti
nula bodova, počela je sisati kao luda
ja sam se uplašila da mi dijete nema poremećaj osjeta okusa
i namazala limun na prst i dala joj
liznula ga je, počela pljuvati i pogledala me kao najgoreg neprijatelja :Grin: 
meni je laknulo jer joj je osjet okusa dobar :Grin:

----------


## Aiko

> ma sve je to ok, ja kazem iz svoje koze, nisam htjela mazati cice niti ista takvo jer mi se to cini suvisno, ipak sam ja gazda mojih cica 
> 
> kad mi je precesto dojenje krenulo na zivce, pocela sam odmah raditi redukcije, jer mi je taj osjecaj zivcanoce smetao, a nije ona kriva sto toliko trazi. postavila sam sama sebi pitanje, sta mi je bolje, da joj dam i da budem nervozna ili da joj ne dam pa da trpim tantrume? odlucila bi ovisno o trenutku, nisam imala striktno pravilo. isto tako i po noci, uvijek bi se pitala sta mi je bitnije i tako bi postupila


Eh, kad bih ja mogla birati, pustila bih ga da još cica, ali pod uvjetom da cicamo u 21h prije spavanja i ujutro u 7h kad se budimo. Dakle, dala bih mu samo dvije ture cice, čak i po pola sata maženja. Samo da nije noć, a i preko dana je naporno. 

Samo da se "pohvalim", ustrajala sam u tome da nije dobio tijekom dana ni jednom od kad sam otvorila topic. Samo prije spavanja, pa cijela noć i jutro. I to mi je prvi put u dvije godine. Redukcija. No, nasrće na mene čim me vidi. Baš što je netko napisao, više ne znam ni jel imam mlijeka ili on samo žvače cicu, prevrće je po ustima kao bombon... 

Nego, što bi se dogodilo po noći, kad se dijete probudi i traži cicu, a ti si odlučila reducirati dojenje?



Ovo s limunom je urnebesno, bome bih se i ja zamislila...

----------


## Inda_os

> Meni je u sjećanju ostala jedna mama koja je nalijepila flastere na bradavice,rekla da su cike bolesne...


Možda djeluje luckasto ali i mi smo tako prestali s dojenjem. Da nije bilo flastera, prištekala bi se u snu a ja sam željela vrlo nagli potpuni prestanak.

----------


## casa

Pa što bi se dogodilo? Dijete plače, žešće ili slabije ovisno o karakteru, broju prethodnih odbijanja, umoru... Dijete se uglavnom ljuti i onda se prestane ljutiti i zaspe. Isto što se događa svaki put kad bih ja da mm napravi nešto što on neće, s tom razlikom da sam ja naučila kontrolirati svoju ljutnju pa se više ne bacam na pod i ne urlam. A to sam naučila tako što mi mama i tata nisu uvijek dali ono što želim. I hvala im na tome, jer stvarno ne znam kako bih našla mm ili prijateljicu da se svaki put bacakam po podu kad nije kako ja zamislim. Mislim da to odvikavanje od sise po noći trebaš gledati na jednakovrijedno iskustvo u životu tvog djeteta kao i dojenje. I jedno i drugo mu treba da odraste, iako to sad ne razumije. I sretno

----------


## mikka

a cuj, urlala je, ona je dijete uporno, tesko se smiri, ne da se ni tjesiti, ako ju probas zagrliti ili nesto samo je jos gore. sjecam se da je prvu noc kad je meni dopi*dilo s dojenjem urlala sat i pol, ko da ju neko kolje, ja sam joj govorila ne dam, ne mogu, a ona se deeerala. srecom je stariji spavao ko top, nije se probudio  :Shock: , opce ne kuzim kako. ja sam pokusavala spavati, pokrivala se po glavi s jastukom, ali nije pomoglo  :Grin:  nakon te deracine je zaspala. mislim da je prvi put najgore, treba to istrpiti, onda je svaki sljedeci put lakse

----------


## Vishnja

evo, kopiram svoj post sa teme "ne mogu više ne spavati", možda bude od koristi. aiko, potpuno te razumem...
"mesecima pišući i čitajući na ovoj temi, mučeći se i ne spavajući, pa na  kraju dočekavši sretan završetak, poželeh da ovde to sa vama podelim...
mom malcu će za koji dan 20 meseci. od pristojnog spavača na samom  početku, postao je spavač-zec koji se trza na svaki zvuk i svaki put  urla dok ne dobije da sisa. prošli smo golgotu od guranja u uskom  zajedničkom krevetu, preko nekolikonoćnog mučenja sa pokušajima da ga  posle svakog podoja vraćam u krevetić, do kupovine velikog kreveta za  njegovu sobu u kojem smo nas dvoje spavali zajedno. bilo je raznih noći -  od 2-3 buđenja (što je bio uspeh), pa do nebrojenog cimanja sa sisanjem  i nasisavanjem do unedogled...umorni i on i ja. dnevno spavanje takođe  na sisi, ako nisam pored njega budi se i plače. u poslednje vreme je  počeo i da me grize, naročito kad nije jako pospan preko dana, pa se  valjda na taj način "brani" od uspavljivanja sisanjem. a kad mu ne dam,  urla  :Sad: ...
čitava ta situacija, kao i činjenica da je pošao u jaslice u kojima neće  da spava (bez sise, jelte), a vreme mog povratka na posao se bliži,   učinila je da se već neko vreme  nosim mišlju da prekinemo sa dojenjem i  tako pokušamo da uspostavimo normalnije spavanje.
i, pre neki dan, rešim ja da je kraj. prethodno sam iščitala sve o  odvikavanju i uspavljivanju bez sike. odlučila sam da ne uvodim nikakve  alternativne načine za smirivanje - ni nosanje, ni ljuljanje, a takođe  ni flašicu. planirala sam da ga stavim uz sebe i mazim dok ne zaspi.
tog dana kada smo prestali, situacija mi je išla na ruku - nije hteo da  spava preko dana, tako da je veče dočekao umoran. objasnila sam mu da  "tete" nema više, da je popio sve i da ćemo od sad lepo i mirno spavati.  plakao je 20-tak minuta, na moje prijatno iznenadjenje (kakav je  magarčić, očekivala sam celonoćnu deračinu-). potom me je zagrlio i  zaspao. budio se još tri puta, svaki put plačući sve manje, da bi ujutro  u pola šest samo uzdahnuo, uhvatio me za ruku i zaspao. od tada već  nedelju dana spava po celu noć! kao klada! :Very Happy: još  par noći sam ležala uz njega ne verujući, a potom sam prešla u svoj  krevet, u susednoj sobici, , na 2m od njega. on ustaje veseliji, kada se  probudi više ne urla, već me lepo pozove. preko dana (ako mu se spava),  takođe zaspi ležeći uz mene. ponekad, ako vidim da je umoran, a ne može  da se skrasi, uzmem ga u naručje i tako sedim na krevetu, dok ne zaspi.  i to je sve od uspavljivanja.  spava tvrdo i dugo, tako da , ako hoću,  sada mogu da se odmorim popodne ili da ustanem i uradim nešto. o ovome  sam mogla samo da sanjam pre 10 dana.
eto, drage moje, to vam je moje iskustvo. znam da ima dece kojima prekid  dojenja ne donese bolji san ( i sama sam se pribojavala da je ovaj moj  od te sorte, pa da ga moram nosati po celu noć da se smiri), ali, nama  je, evo, sisanje bilo navika koja ga je ometala da čvrsto zaspi. slično  kao i duda kod srednje devojčice - čim joj ispadne iz usta, ona se  probudi. kada smo ukinuli dudu, mir. imali smo sreće  i sad. ja ustajem  rano, ali sam odmorna. noć je neprocenjiva, naročito posle dve godine  nespavanja.
vama svima od srca želim sličan scenario i da se naspavate što pre!                         "

----------


## Žabica

taman tema za mene...
mala punih 22 mj, meni lagano puna kapa.
do nedavno je noću cicala konstantno, svaka 2h. jednu noć mi je prišizilo i ne znam uopće kako sam ju nagovorila da ne može dobiti cicu. uvalila sam joj kosu da me nateže i tak je zaspala, jednom, drugi puta, ..., x put.
drugi dan ista priča, treći ponovno...
budi se i dalje, al ne toliko često, sjeti se cice po noći, pa joj prodajem priču da cica spava.

još uvijek doji za uspavljivanje, popodnevno i večernje...

----------


## Mamita

Iskustva i priče vezane za prestanak dojenja iznešene od strane mama koje su pisale o metodama stavljanja papra, octa, ulja, senfa, paprike itd. na bradavice, savjetnice udruge Roda apsolutno *ne preporučuju i ne stoje iza toga.* Smatramo da se na taj način šalje pogrešna poruka djeci (a ovakvim pisanjem na Forumu - i majkama) i narušavaju odnos majke i djeteta koji je stvoren upravo u jednom od najljepših trenutaka djetinjstva - periodu dojenja. 

Ovakvi savjeti plaše mame koje čitaju i pišu na našem forumu, u potrazi za kvalitetnim savjetom za prestanak dojenja. 
Svaka od vas ima apsolutno pravo na odluku o tome kada i kako prestati dojiti, ali, nažalost, na ovom podforumu ćemo brisati postove koji nama neprihvatljive načine prestanka dojenja gledaju na pohvalan i pozitivan način.

----------


## Aiko

"ako ju probas zagrliti ili nesto samo je jos gore" - da, tako je i kod nas, ajme, kao da mu vrijeđaš inteligenciju pa poludi još više! ako hoće cicu, hoće cicu, nemoj me zezati s glupostima kao što su zagrljaj, priča, maženje, cicu hoću! dosta zezanja, mama! 

Vishnja, sanjam o takvoj priči i tako elegantnom prestanku dojenja, bez stresa. Čestitam, iskreno. 

Samo mali update našeg vikenda. Nemam se baš s čim pohvaliti. U petak spavao s tatom, ja u drugoj sobi. Prvo, znao je da sam u drugoj pa je par puta tap-ta-rap-ta-rap evo ti njega kod mene, pa se onda vrati tati u spavaćju. Dakle, ništa od sklanjanja. Sinoć sam ostala s njim spavati. Repriza pretprošle noći. Naime, iz nepoznatih razloga, obje je noći gotovo pa prespavao. Bez cice do negdje 5 ujutro, sitna meškoljenja, za-ne-ma-ri-vo! To su sad 4 (jesenas) + ove dvije noći da je prespavao u komadu. Ima nade, naravno. Ali zašto je baš prošlu i pretprošlu noć prespavao, ja ne znam i grozničavo želim znati. Kao da zna da sad prenosim na Forum informacije pa se "pravi fin" i ne budi.  :Zaljubljen: 

S druge strane, taj osjećaj umora, na rubu si, a on urla iz petnih žila da želi cicu, takva strašna energija, takav udar u pola noći... pa sto put ti je lakše dat mu cicu nego to slušati, ali to bude par puta po noći i tako danima... ne znam... strah me opet te faze... 

Inače, danas je šesti dan bez stihijskog nacicavanja preko dana. Dobije samo jutro i večer za spavanje i za poslijepodnevno spavanje, ali to je pet dana u tjednu kod bake koja ga uspava na druge načine. Kad bi samo prestao po noći...

----------


## Vishnja

e, da aiko. znam tu fazu - "lakše mi je uvaliti mu sisu u sta nego da slušam deračinu", i sama sam je primenjivala noćima. dok gotovo nisam počela da se rušim od umora, a on svejedno bivao sve nezadovoljniji...
neko je gore lepo rekao - kraj dojenja mora biti tvoja odluka, to je tvoje pravo kao individue, a on će je prihvatiti sa više ili manje nezadovoljstva. i to je deo odrastanja. i , mogu ti reći, kolikogod da sam srećna i ponosna na naš 20-to mesečni staž, toliko mi je i sada lakše da funkcionišem, osećam se rasterećenije. i još nešto, možda nema veze jedno sa drugim. ali evo: ta odluka mi je pomogla da se odlučnije postavim prema malcu i u nekim drugim situacijama, vratila sam, nekako, dizgine u svoje ruke, ako me razumeš. i dalje sam nežna mama, obožavam ga do neba i nazad, ali sam i odlučnija kada treba reći "ne" i istrajati u tome... što je za ovog mog jogunastog dvogodišnjaka itekako bitno...

----------


## mikka

slazem se s vishnjom

sto se dojenja tice, iako k i dalje sisa nemam problema s tim da ju odbijem kad necu/ne mogu/sta vec

nemoj ocekivati da ce sam prestati, iako vjerujem da bi ti bilo lakse da sam prestane, da ga ne moras ti odbiti i slusati njegovu tugu/bijes zbog neceg sto si ti napravila, al to je tak, to je samo pocetak stvari koje ces raditi i nadalje u suzivotu s djetetom  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

i ja se sjećam da sam prestankom dojenja dobila strašno lijep osjećaj. S jedne strane bilo mi je malo žao jer, kao da sam ga natjerala da prestane biti beba, s druge strane bila sam ponosna na svog velikog dječaka i osjećala da sam napokon dobila svoje tijelo nazad, nakon trudnoće i dojenja. Baš dobar osjećaj. A o spavanju da ne pričam, kad sam se prvo jutro probudila nakon čitave noći prospavane u komadu, nisam mogla vjerovati. A i on je bio bolje volje i odmorniji

----------


## kikirikikostice

uf, puno te mama i predobro razumije, zbilja nisi sama....isto tako, puno je razlicitih slucajeva i nacina rjesavanja. cini mi se da u tvom tonu prepoznajem nesigurnost koju sam i sama osjecala nakon cca dvije godine dojenja i posto se nisam mogla nikako odluciti da prestanem u potpunosti s dojenjem, odlucila sam se na jednu drugu taktiku. skinula sam si zadani limit, a slijedecih desetak mjeseci(dojila sam dakle gotovo 3godine) sam se skoncentrirala na to da odvojim uspavljivanje od cicanja-na nacin:pidjama, dojenje oko 7ipo NA KAUCU, malo igranja, onda uz objasnjenje u krevet itd. sve znam o nocnom ne-spavanju, cickanju, itd, nema pravila to sve ovisi o pitajbogacemu, eto meni je, u konacnici, upalio moj plan, ciji je slijedeci korak bilo sustavno povremeno razgovaranje s malim sto rade male bebe, sto rade velika djeca(teme razne od dojenja preko pelena do spavanja u svom krevetu) bla bla bla, to je trajalo tih desetak mjeseci, dakle polupansion dorucak(u krevetu)-vecera(na kaucu). na kraju cijele price, jednog dana je kulminirala ta prica o velikoj i maloj djeci, dogovorili smo se da vise necemo cikiti, prestajemo prekosutra, odbrojavamo, baka je bila spremna, ali srecom nije trebala, a veliki djecaci uvecer prije spavanja popiju casu mlijeka. popio je samo jednu, onu prve veceri. u roku od par dana taj veliki djecak je odlucio da ide u grad na subotnju spicu BEZ pelene, ja u soku, a slijedeci tjedan je obznanio da zeli u svoj krevet!!!!
ja dozivila jos jedan sok, i upravo kako su cure ranije rekle, sve oni kuze.. meni je drago da sam svom malom dala sansu da nekako sazrije polako, bez presinga, emocije su sjele na svoje i nekako je sve bezbolno porslo, a nisam ni sebe zgazila. 
p.s. jedino je spavanje opet zajednicko, osim cickanja spavanje nam je bilo lose i radi respiratornih preblema koji nisu prestali ni s cickanjem a ni bez njega, tako da ga eno nazad u mom krevetu, ja na rubu vjecito, al, i to ce proci... :Smile: 
sto se mlijeka tice, i to je jako individualno, ali evo mog iskustva...naravno sa smanjivanjem podoja, smanjila se i kolicina mlijeka, a nakon potpunog prestanka dojenja mimala sam mlijeka jos nekih 4-5mjeseci. nisam htjela nikakve tablete, masirala sam grudi vrucom vodom pri tusiranju, al opet ne precesto da ne bi bio efekt ko s izdajalicom...tako malo po malo i ode....
eto, to je moje iskustvo, nema pravog savjeta, osim tvog vlastitog osjecaja o tome sto je ispravno! go for it, sto god bilo!

----------


## Žabica

evo da se prijavim...

i meni su emtode sa mazanjem bile odbojne, zato nikad nisam ni pokušala, iako su me svi angovarali da to napravim.
rekla sam da ću dojiti dok mogu i dok će dijete željeti.
pošto smo već 2 dana bez cice, islim da mogu objaviti kraj... i bilo je poprilično lako, bez urlanja i plakanja...
mislim da je sad bila spremna na prestanak i da je zato tako lako prošlo.

ja sam postepeno smanjivala podoje noću dok ih nismo skroz ukinuli.
onda se potrefilo da je dnevno zaspala u kolicima i autu, a večernje smo čitale priču i jednostavno ej zaboravila.
pitala me za cicu, al sam rekla da sad ne može, sad čitamo priču i ona je zaboravila, ja nisam kasnije nudila...


i koliko god mi je lakše što smo prestale, toliko mi je teško i nekako sam tužna što je gotovo...

----------


## disciplina

joj Vishnja kako lijep završetak dojenja! zbilja rijetko pročitam ovako nešto!
moj stariji je dojio 2,9 god i prekid je bio grozan.. deranje valjda 2 tj. bacanje i vrištanje 
sad me čeka opet sve to, duplo! 
klinje imaju 17 mj. i eto, dosta mi je! od srca si priželjkujem tvoju priču..al realno čeka me stara priča  :Sad:  
vjerovatno krećemo za vikend! viš mi lak

----------


## Žabica

mi dalje bez cice...
bilo je malo drame, jer se razbolila, dobial temp i onda stalno žica.
u biti najgora su uspavljivanja, neki dan plače ona, plačem ja...
grozno se osjećam...

----------


## Lilith31

nama je odvikavanje nakon 2,5 godine proslo stvarno bezbolno...pred kraj sam joj svela na dva dojenja ukutru i navecer,onda sam izbacila jutarnje i ostalo je samo pred spavanje...jednu vecer sam je zabavila pricajuci price i mazeci je pa je tako zaspala...drugu vecer zaspala je kod muza...trecu vecer je mazila sike i tako zaspala i to je bilo to...mislim da sma dobro postupila jer smo isle postepeno i time postedila i nju i sebe stresa...ona i sada nekada zatrazi,pa me miluje i mazi,ali nikada nije zaplakala sto vise nema "cice"

----------


## Fish

> mi dalje bez cice...
> bilo je malo drame, jer se razbolila, dobial temp i onda stalno žica.
> u biti najgora su uspavljivanja, neki dan plače ona, plačem ja...
> grozno se osjećam...


I ja sam bila u situaciji da sam prestala dojiti bez problema pa da je nakon par dana mali zbog bolesti ponovo žicao. Premišljala sam se oko toga, a onda sam mu ipak dala i rasteretila i sebe i njega. Definitivno smo prestali s dojenjem par mjeseci kasnije. Mislim da nikud ne vodi forsiranje prestanka u trenutku kad ste oboje nespremni za to. Nekako mi se čini da se vrijedi potruditi i oko dobrog kraja dojenja. U svakom slučaju, osloni se na svoj instinkt, kao i kod uspostave dojenja, i sretno!

----------


## mumaBu

ja nikad nisam imala srca tako ostaviti ih i naglo odviknuti. jednostavno bi bradavicu namazala medom, kečapom (nešto šta ne voli) i dala bi mu. nakon prvog puta je odma reka _bljak, cika fuj_ i nije više nikako tražio. (u snu da ali kad bi osjetio taj bljak okuus odusta bi).sad na isti način odvikavam i curu (koja je već prešla 2 godine)

----------


## Anemona

> ja nikad nisam imala srca tako ostaviti ih i naglo odviknuti. jednostavno bi bradavicu namazala medom, kečapom (nešto šta ne voli) i dala bi mu. nakon prvog puta je odma reka _bljak, cika fuj_ i nije više nikako tražio. (u snu da ali kad bi osjetio taj bljak okuus odusta bi).sad na isti način odvikavam i curu (koja je već prešla 2 godine)


Čitam 5 puta i ne kužim što pišeš, pa i ti si svoje naglo i nenadano i bez pripreme odviknula.
Prvi dan je cika bila fina i najednom "se pokvarila".

----------


## Žabica

evo mi službeno ne dojimo više...

bilo je malo drame 2 dana, al ništa strašno, samo je meni to izgledalo strašno.

dosta su me cice bolile, napravile se kvrge, pa kad je tražila, rekla sam joj da me boli.
onda je ljubila cice, da budu bolje. i dalje ih tu i tamo ljubi. čak je tražila da proba cicu. dala sam joj. al zaključila je da nisu fine.

sve u svemu nije bilo tako strašno, u biti primjetila sam da kad ne zna što bi sa sobom i kad joj je dosadno onda traži cicu...

----------


## juby

Samo pratim temu. Nemam još snage prekinuti dojenje iako sam na rubu neispavanosti i sl. Ne samo da cicamo cijelu noć već i preko vikenda je uspjela povećati broj dnevnih podoja. I to ne samo podoje, već doslovno dudanje cice po sveukupno sat vremena...

----------


## Smajlich

Pratila sam temu i sama ponukana odlukom, ali ne znajući kako, prestati dojiti. Prije dva dana napunio je točno godinu i pol dana, a ja sam već nekih mjesec dana preprepre umorna, kičma u totalnom defektu, a na poslu-koma!. Najgore mi je, naravno,bilo buđenje po noći, iako bi to većinom bilo 2-3 puta, ponekad i samo jednom, ali bez sisanja ne bi mogao opet zaspati i toga mi je bilo dosta. Inače je spavalica. Čvrsto odlučivši da je kraj, zadnjih mjesec dana nisam više nudila, dok sam ne bi pitao ( najčešće pred spavanje i noć),a zadnje tri noći ukinula sam i noćno. Prvu je noć bilo plakanja, iako sasvim malo, ljuljala sam, pjevušila, tješila i ok prošlo. Drugu noć još manje plakanja, da bi ju noćas samo dozivao, popio bi malo vode i mazeći ju-zaspao! Dvaput se kratko probudio, ali kad je vidio da ne dam i da "je sve popio"-zaspao bi. Inače i ja sam ih prvi dan namazala (glupača!) octom i paprom, njemu je bilo malo čudno, ali je uredno nastavio sisati  :Shock: 
MM je komentirao da hoću li je i senfom namazati, jer malac očito voli pinkantno  :Laughing:  
Nisam više ničim mazala, samo sam mu rekla da "ika" nema više mlika, da je sve popio i to je to. Dakle, završilo je za nas jedno prekrasno razdoblje... bez pomoći Roda, sigurno bi bilo manje uspješno, zato hvala na svemu!  :Klap:

----------


## Aiko

Nisam se javljala neko vrijeme, jer jednostavno nemam se s čim pohvaliti. Čak štoviše. Žao mi je da ne mogu biti jedna od vas ovdje koje ste napisale tako uspješne priče o prestanku ili bar prilično bezbolne. A žao mi je i da ne mogu više biti među onima koje su rekle "a mi ćemo, ipak, još malo". Prvo, uspjeli smo ukinuti dnevne podoje. Ostali su pred spavanje i kad se probudi. Plus noćni. Ali zna doći tu i tamo noć kad se do 4-5 uopće ne budi. Fenomenalno! No, dnevni su ukinuti samo radnim danom. Vikendom kad je stalno s nama trebaju i po dva dnevna, prije i poslije poslijepodnevnog spavanja. No, dobro, i to je bio pomak. Suprug mi, nažalost, ne može puno pomoći jer mali kad se preko noći budi traži isključivo mene i čak ga nervira kad vidi da se tata tu nešto petlja "puti me, puti, idi tamo, nemo tu biti". Jer hoće ostati sam sa mnom (tj. sa sisom).

I što se dogodilo prije jedno dva-tri tjedna... počela me boljeti desna bradavica, vrlo brzo se upalila, zacrvenila, dvije trećine aureole gore, crvene i upaljene. Boli više ili manje, ali boli oštro. Uglavnom, zadnjih par dana počela me boljeti i lijeva bradavica. Kad ja skužim, a sin počeo lagano zubićima pritiskati aureolu: kad ga maknem sa sise pogledam grudi i vidim tanki vjenčić zubića. Za desnu je gotovo, upaljena, baš me jučer i danas toliko boli da jedva grudnjak trpim. Morat ću prekinuti dojenje, ne mogu više. Ne mogu sad više, da se gorko našalim, ni senf ili papar staviti na cicu. Žao mi je da nam je sisanje počelo sa suzama i ragadama koje su trajale mjesec dana i da će nam sisanje završiti na isti način dvije godine i pet mjeseci poslije. 

Danas sam odlučila da nema sise. Ne da nema, nego ne mogu više... Nije htio spavati preko dana. Bojim se noći koja će doći, premorena sam danas jer nije htio spavati preko dana (nema sisanja). Bojim se s čim ću ga tješiti u budućnosti, jer je cica bila apsolutno najmoćniji apaurinček u svemiru. Nije bilo suza, ljutnje, tuge, boli... kojeg cica nije u par sekundi eliminirala. Ne znam tko je više uznemiren sinek ili ja... i zar nisam zaslužila nakon svih tih muka, nespavanja, žrtvi da bar rastanak bude ljepši... ne znam...

----------


## mikka

ma joj Aiko, naci cete alternativni nacin utjehe, ne brini  :Love: 

i nije lose za dijete da osjeca tugu, ljutnju i bol ponekad, to je dobro i pozeljno, nemoj se zbog toga previse bedirati. imali ste super dojenacki staz, dala si mu jako puno i stvarno nema smisla da se osjecas lose. za vas sad pocinje jedno novo razdoblje, pokusaj uzivati u njemu a ne se bedirat kaj bi bilo  :Smile: 

ima puno u ovome sto si napisala "ne znam tko je vise uznemiren on ili ja", on osjeca tvoju nervozu, ti prvo trebas sa sobom rascistiti da si mu dala najbolje i da je sad to to, i mirno krenuti dalje

sretno  :Smile:

----------


## jurisnik

Možda pomogne naše iskustvo - kada sam d ukidala nacicavanje prije spavanja imala sam ranicu na lijevoj bradavici (to je bilo par dana prije 2. rođendana) i rekla sam joj da mamu boli i da ne može cicati ali da može ljubiti sisu. Prvih dva-tri dana to je bilo takvo natezanje sise da sam mislila odustati od odvikavanja ali nakon toga se lijepo privikla. Na isti način smo, kad se naučila zaspati bez sise, ukinuli i noćno sisanje.
Dnevno smo još neko vrijeme bili ostavili.

----------


## Aiko

Mikka: hvala ti, tužna sam i ovo me toliko opterećuje, nesigurna sam, još na sve sad i ta bol... trebam biti čvrsta i odlučna, a ja još slomljena od umora... joj, davim sve tu i žalim se, ne znam više što ću... kod kuće moji svi kažu "hajde, neka plače, proći će ga", ja se tog užasavam. sinoć mu nisam htjela dati cicu, on se prvo plakao, a onda je to prešlo u užasno jecanje, stres grozni, nepodnošljivo, naravno da sam mu dala cicu... pa kako to gledati, tko to ima srca gledati? danas nije spavao preko dana, tko zna šta će noćas biti... joj, moji postovi su roman toka svijesti...

Jurisnik: hvala ti na savjetu. kod nas je to gotovo pa komično. stalno mu govorim vidi kako je cica crvena i mamu boli, mora mama kod doktora, onda on kaže "daga cica, daaaaga cica" i draga cicu nježno, ali i čeka moj trenutak nepažnje i onda odjednom HOP prikopča se na cicu! lukavo moje malo, kao draga cica, a onda uzme šta hoće! danas je isto htio "samo gedati cicu" i počeo se sam od sebe smijati jer me planirao opet "zaskočiti", a ja se trgnula... draga cicu, smije se i gura glavu prema meni... 

ići ću dan po dan, noć po noć...

----------


## casa

Mislim da se moraš pomiriti s tim da će tvoje dijete plakati i da ćeš ti to morati gledati. I ponavljam ti, da ga odvikavanjem od sise ti odgajaš, da ga učiš kako je mama osoba, kako je on osoba, kako je svatko gospodar svoje osobe i kako ne može uvijek dobiti što želi. To su sve stvari koje želiš da nauči, naravno bilo bi bolje da ih nauči bez plakanja, ali možda bi tada svoju ljutnju negdje pospremio pa ju negdje kasnije ispoljio. Najzdravije je da ljutnju isplače i o tome ti trebaš misliti kad noćaš udre plakati, a ne misliti o tome da je mali i da ti ga je žao... Ono ne inatiš se ti njemu, već si donijela odluku o svojim bolnim sisama i njegovoj želji za sisanjem, ti si i dalje tu za svaku njegovu potrebu

----------


## Aiko

Hvala ti, casa, mantram si sve to u glavi, ali da vidim nepoznato dijete da tako plače bih se uznemirila, a kamoli kad gledam svoje kojem "ne mogu pomoći".  :Sad:  Nekako sam si zamislila taj prekid da će bit konsenzualan, da ćemo nekako sve to uz obostrani pristanak... ovo je mučna varijanta... najgora bi bila da sam morala negdje otići, što se na sreću nije dogodilo.

Mislila sam na vas i sinoć i noćas i evo sad maloprije. Jučer preko dana uopće nije spavao, ne znam jel to ikad bilo. Navečer je izdržao do 22:30. Mi smo bili šokirani koliko energije u tom malom tijelu. I tih zadnjih pola sata sinoć - koma od plača. Tuga, tuga, tuga. Zazivanje. Tulio je... na kraju sam ga uspavala noseći ga po stanu i tiho mu pjevajući... zaspao je... Leđa me rasturila. 

Noćas sam ga ja u jednom trenu htjela pomaknuti jer je bio blizu ruba kreveta, bolje da sam sjela i do jutra sjedila da ne padne, nego što se od tog micanja probudio pa pola sata opet tuge pregoleme i plača i zazivanja cice... 

Jutros se probudio, hoće cice, mazili smo se sat vremena. Ne moram reći da sam uzela slobdne dane jer mu se hoću sad totalno posvetiti (i sebi). Jutros je bilo najbezbolnije, doduše. I evo sad, zaspao je, prvo u naručju pa se probudio kad sam ga spustila, opet tuga, gleda te s tim očima koje pitaju "mama, ali zašto mi ne daš cice ako me voliš"  :Crying or Very sad:  i onda sam ga mazila po leđima (pjevat mi nije dao "tuti, mama, tuti" eh razumijem ga) i tako je nakon pola sata plača - zaspao. Kakva ovisnost, kakva vezanost, kakva tuga... samo mu govorim da je "cica bubana, morala ići kod doktora, da više nećemo moći cicati jer je cica bubana", u jednom mi je trenu rekao da bi i on išao kod doktora. Siroče moje, moram prestati s tim povezivanje na doktora. 

Dajte mi, molim vas sad pomozite, o tome uopće nisam razmišljala, ŠTA SAD S MLIJEKOM? Nikad se nisam izdajala, još mi samo treba da popušim mastitis...  :Sad:  šta da radim? ništa me ne boli, nije cicao od jučer u 7:15.

----------


## Trina

> Nisam se javljala neko vrijeme, jer jednostavno nemam se s čim pohvaliti. Čak štoviše. Žao mi je da ne mogu biti jedna od vas ovdje koje ste napisale tako uspješne priče o prestanku ili bar prilično bezbolne. A žao mi je i da ne mogu više biti među onima koje su rekle "a mi ćemo, ipak, još malo". Prvo, uspjeli smo ukinuti dnevne podoje. Ostali su pred spavanje i kad se probudi. Plus noćni. Ali zna doći tu i tamo noć kad se do 4-5 uopće ne budi. Fenomenalno! No, dnevni su ukinuti samo radnim danom. Vikendom kad je stalno s nama trebaju i po dva dnevna, prije i poslije poslijepodnevnog spavanja. No, dobro, i to je bio pomak. Suprug mi, nažalost, ne može puno pomoći jer mali kad se preko noći budi traži isključivo mene i čak ga nervira kad vidi da se tata tu nešto petlja "puti me, puti, idi tamo, nemo tu biti". Jer hoće ostati sam sa mnom (tj. sa sisom).
> 
> I što se dogodilo prije jedno dva-tri tjedna... počela me boljeti desna bradavica, vrlo brzo se upalila, zacrvenila, dvije trećine aureole gore, crvene i upaljene. Boli više ili manje, ali boli oštro. Uglavnom, zadnjih par dana počela me boljeti i lijeva bradavica. Kad ja skužim, a sin počeo lagano zubićima pritiskati aureolu: kad ga maknem sa sise pogledam grudi i vidim tanki vjenčić zubića. Za desnu je gotovo, upaljena, baš me jučer i danas toliko boli da jedva grudnjak trpim. Morat ću prekinuti dojenje, ne mogu više. Ne mogu sad više, da se gorko našalim, ni senf ili papar staviti na cicu. Žao mi je da nam je sisanje počelo sa suzama i ragadama koje su trajale mjesec dana i da će nam sisanje završiti na isti način dvije godine i pet mjeseci poslije. 
> 
> Danas sam odlučila da nema sise. Ne da nema, nego ne mogu više... Nije htio spavati preko dana. Bojim se noći koja će doći, premorena sam danas jer nije htio spavati preko dana (nema sisanja). Bojim se s čim ću ga tješiti u budućnosti, jer je cica bila apsolutno najmoćniji apaurinček u svemiru. Nije bilo suza, ljutnje, tuge, boli... kojeg cica nije u par sekundi eliminirala. Ne znam tko je više uznemiren sinek ili ja... i zar nisam zaslužila nakon svih tih muka, nespavanja, žrtvi da bar rastanak bude ljepši... ne znam...


Čitam ovaj tvoj post, baš nekako odiše tugom i ogromnom ljubavlju, štojaznam, biće da sam nešto emotivna danas pa me baš dotaklo ovo što pišeš. Ali htjela sam ti reći da nebi smjela razmišljati u tom pravcu u kojem razmišljaš. Tvoje dijete je veliko, ono mora naučiti neke druge načine umirivanja, tješenja, zadovoljstva, osim cice. Mislim, to ga čeka kad tad i što duže odgađaš, to će mu teže biti. I osjećat ćeš se bezveze i kad uspiješ u tome, kad prestaneš dojiti jer ćeš imati osjećaj da si izgubila bebu, shvatit ćeš da više nikad neće biti tako mali i bebast.. Ali si dobila veliko dijete. To je ogroman napredak i ogroman šok za svih, znam ali budi ustrajna

----------


## Trina

A što se cica tiče, kad osjetiš da su ti se prepunile, izdoji malo, da popusti napetost. I tako svaki put kad primjetiš da su tvrde. Mlijeko će se stvarati u sve manjim i manjim količinama dok skroz ne nestane

----------


## pomikaki

Aiko  :Love:  

mislim da se ne moraš izdajati ako dijete skoro dvije i pol godine, pretpostavljam da će mlijeko nestati samo od sebe bez izdajanja. Svakako kontroliraj da ti se ne pojave neke grudice, ali ako te ništa ne boli niti osjećaš prepunjenost najbolje da pustiš da sve ide svojim tokom. Slobodno me ispravite ako griješim.

I nekako mi se čini da bi ti bilo bolje da nisi uzela slobodno, ovako je možda i njemu teže kad mu je cica na dohvat ruke a i tebi što nemaš predaha :/ ali ne znam, može biti da sam i u krivu. 

Ne znam bih li se smijala ili plakala na zadnji post, miš mali  :Heart: 
koliko je sad prošlo od kad ne dojiš?

----------


## pomikaki

> Čitam ovaj tvoj post, baš nekako odiše tugom i ogromnom ljubavlju, štojaznam, biće da sam nešto emotivna danas pa me baš dotaklo ovo što pišeš. Ali htjela sam ti reći da nebi smjela razmišljati u tom pravcu u kojem razmišljaš. Tvoje dijete je veliko, ono mora naučiti neke druge načine umirivanja, tješenja, zadovoljstva, osim cice. Mislim, to ga čeka kad tad i što duže odgađaš, to će mu teže biti. I osjećat ćeš se bezveze i kad uspiješ u tome, kad prestaneš dojiti jer ćeš imati osjećaj da si izgubila bebu, shvatit ćeš da više nikad neće biti tako mali i bebast.. Ali si dobila veliko dijete. To je ogroman napredak i ogroman šok za svih, znam ali budi ustrajna


Potpisujem i ovo, dobro napisano, nisam sama znala sročiti misao - jednostavno pokušaj sama ne biti toliko pod dojmom svega toga. I njemu će tuga jednostavno proći brže ako ti budeš odlučna i isključiš emocije koliko god možeš. Ako tako mora biti, onda mora - i gotovo.

----------


## casa

I pokušaj se veseliti novoj situaciji kao što si se veselila i bila ponosna kad je prohodao, pa rekao prve riječi i tako. To je veliko postignuće i tako se odnosi prema njemu. Sretno još jednom...

----------


## Aiko

Hvala vam na brzini i podršci. 

Na ništa ne mislim osim na to pa nema smisla ni da idem raditi. Još bi se više razdirala. Nije sisao od jučer (srijeda) u 7:15 ujutro. Zadnjih petnaest minuta. Prošli u mojoj boli. Jedva istrpila dok mu nisam izvadila cicu iz usta... a mene strava bolilo... Da nije počeo primijenjivati tu neku novu zubić-tehniku sisanja vjerojatno bi još sisali, ovo je rapidno ubrzao prekid sisanja. 

Puno se igramo, družimo, vani smo bili satima, idemo sad opet. Ali šta vrijedi kad smo navečer u našoj maloj intimi sve je u znaku tople mamine sike. Čak nije ni ljut, ne mogu reći, samo tuga, tuga... Kad ga ta kriza uhvati za tatu ni čuti, smeta mu, kao da ne podnosi da ga netko gleda dok je tako slab i ovisan...  :Sad:  A ima polusmiješnih detalja, jutros sam mu čak dala da papa u krevetu, svježih peciva tata donio... i nas dvoje ležimo, mazimo se i dam mu kroasanu, onak' otkidam mu komadiće, mrvica na sve strane, ali nema veze... distrakcija pažnje... i nutkam ga, on malo papa, malo tuli, malo se zagleda u neku točku, ono ne možeš vjerovati da ima sjete u očima tako malog djeteta... i čuješ mene odjednom razgovjetno "hoćeš još malo... CICE?"  :Shock:   on se trgnuo i zabezeknuto pogledao u mene, ja se preznojila u sekundi, nešto prtljam jezikom, kao nisam rekla "cice" nego "kroasane"  :Shock:  Ajmeee, sve ispočetka! I još uvijek, siročić moj, traži da vidi cicu i kad ja pokažem, on je draga i taktički se približava samo da vidi kako je, kao ne vidi dobro, s otvorenim ustima... i čeka priliku kad će je uhvatiti... i smiješno i tužno...  :Sad:  :Heart: 

Hvala i na savjetima za izdajanje. Neću se onda sad ništa izdajati, za sad osjećam da su pune, ali ništa ne boli, oprezna sam, ako bude boljelo ili bilo šta tuširat ću se što toplijom vodom, tog se sjećam da mi je pomoglo i kad smo počinjali sa sisanjem. Jedan i pol dan je iza nas.

----------


## pomikaki

Tek jedan i pol dan, to je malo. Nadam se da će brzo biti bolje. Još jedan savjet - nemojte previše lješkariti u krevetu, to odmah vuče asocijaciju na sisanje  :Smile:  radije idite van, na cjelodnevni izlet, u zološki, nešto dinamično i zabavno sa što više akcije.

----------


## Aiko

Drage moje, evo nisam htjela gnjaviti sa svakodnevnim updatedom, sad je već prošlo više od dva tjedna. Dakle, u tu srijedu sam prestala i do nedjelje, par dana poslije, nije bilo nikakvog dojenja. Prvi put da sam tako prestala i toliko dugo. Tražio bi, ali nisam se dala i više-manje je prolazilo bezbolno. Navečer čitanje priča i spavanje nakon čitanja, ujutro distrakcija pažnje, preko dana, također... nekako smo izgurali... super da on sad već mjesec dana sigurno spava noću bez buđenja... Naravno, prvih par dana sam se čak potajno nadala da ako krene mastitis da ću, ipak, morati dojiti jer me prala grižnja savjest (i još uvijek je imam).  

Ništa se s grudima nije dogodilo, nekako se sve to smanjuje. No, nakon tih prvih par dana, ipak me skršio u tu nedjelju, neka situacija, tuga, suze... pa mu od tad pa sve do danas dajem samo jednom (1) dnevno! Eto... Obično ujutro kad se probudimo. Hajde, vidim da mu fale ona naša jutarnja maženja i sisanja, ok. Međutim, ne dam mu desnu koja se još uvijek oporavlja, sisa samo lijevu dojku i to ujutro. Zna nekad i preko dana tražiti i navečer, ali ignoriram i to prođe. 

Dakle, još se patimo s odvikavanjem, ali hajde, recimo da ide postupno. S tim da i dalje, ja to uopće ne kužim što se s njim događa, previše zagrize zubićima, čovječe, kao da je zaboravio kako se sisa i toliko sam napeta kad sisa jer me vrlo brzo zaboli. Sinoć me malo jače zagrizao tako sam viknula od boli i u strahu da se rasplakao, onda sam se ja rasplakala, koma... em me boli, em se uplašim da neće stvarno jako, nikad ne znaš... to me samo učvršćuje u uvjerenju da smo mi s tim gotovi... ide polako...

----------


## cvijetak

Ovo će sigurno mučiti još mnoge pa želim podijeliti svoju priču. T. je već neko vrijeme bio bez dnevnog sisanja. Kad se dobro ufurao u dohranu sa cca godinu dana jednostavno sam mu tijekom dana kad je tražio sisanje nudila npr. vodu, a pazila sam što oblačim (da ga ne izazivam :D) i da ne idem na mjesta koja povezuje s dojenjem kad je umoran/gladan i sl. Super je prihvatio, nisam dozvolila da plače nikad - ako bi na alternativu zaplakao dala bih mu ciku. Sljedeća faza, sa cca 18 mjeseci je počeo jako puno sisati noću, a i uspavljivao se duuuugo navečer sisanjem i sve mi je to skupa bilo previše (6 godina non stop uspavljivanja što seke što njega) i jedno se veče MM ubacio na prvu liniju ... mali zaspao začas. Nastavili smo tu praksu neko vrijeme i naučio je zaspati bez mene, ali bi noću kod buđenja prihvaćao samo ciku. A onda me pogodio stravično bolan soor, neizdrživ, a najgora bi bol bila nakon podoja. O drugom podoju nakon toga jednostavno nije bilo ni govora. Tad sam mu rekla da mamu boli i da je ionako već sisao i da je cika prazna i nek spava dalje. Nekako smo gurali bez drame. Konačno, nakon par tjedana muke po sooru mlijeka kao da nisam imala i sam podoj mi je bio izuzetno neugodan. Lijepo sam mu to objasnila tijekom dana - mama nema mlijeka, mame imaju mlijeko za bebe, T. nije beba, T. ima zube i može papati bla bla bla (sve ono što voli). Po noći kad se probudi ponudim gutljaj vode i onda spava dalje. Nakon toga smo ga još stavili u krevetić (spojen s našim bračnim) i odijelili jastucima i sad spava puno, puno bolje nego prije dok je spavao s nama i dok je sisao. Često prespavamo i cijelu noć  :Wink: 
Moj zaključak - pametne su to glave i kad osjete da smo nešto odlučili - jednostavno prihvate. Ali tata je svakako odigrao izuzetno važnu ulogu u svemu!

----------


## Trina

> Drage moje, evo nisam htjela gnjaviti sa svakodnevnim updatedom, sad je već prošlo više od dva tjedna. Dakle, u tu srijedu sam prestala i do nedjelje, par dana poslije, nije bilo nikakvog dojenja. Prvi put da sam tako prestala i toliko dugo. Tražio bi, ali nisam se dala i više-manje je prolazilo bezbolno. Navečer čitanje priča i spavanje nakon čitanja, ujutro distrakcija pažnje, preko dana, također... nekako smo izgurali... super da on sad već mjesec dana sigurno spava noću bez buđenja... Naravno, prvih par dana sam se čak potajno nadala da ako krene mastitis da ću, ipak, morati dojiti jer me prala grižnja savjest (i još uvijek je imam).  
> 
> Ništa se s grudima nije dogodilo, nekako se sve to smanjuje. No, nakon tih prvih par dana, ipak me skršio u tu nedjelju, neka situacija, tuga, suze... pa mu od tad pa sve do danas dajem samo jednom (1) dnevno! Eto... Obično ujutro kad se probudimo. Hajde, vidim da mu fale ona naša jutarnja maženja i sisanja, ok. Međutim, ne dam mu desnu koja se još uvijek oporavlja, sisa samo lijevu dojku i to ujutro. Zna nekad i preko dana tražiti i navečer, ali ignoriram i to prođe. 
> 
> Dakle, još se patimo s odvikavanjem, ali hajde, recimo da ide postupno. S tim da i dalje, ja to uopće ne kužim što se s njim događa, previše zagrize zubićima, čovječe, kao da je zaboravio kako se sisa i toliko sam napeta kad sisa jer me vrlo brzo zaboli. Sinoć me malo jače zagrizao tako sam viknula od boli i u strahu da se rasplakao, onda sam se ja rasplakala, koma... em me boli, em se uplašim da neće stvarno jako, nikad ne znaš... to me samo učvršćuje u uvjerenju da smo mi s tim gotovi... ide polako...


Ti nisi načisto sama sa sobom. Fali ti karaktera, bez uvrede. Ili oćeš ili nećeš, nema između, zbunjuješ dijete.

----------


## Anemona

Trina je to rekla malo oštrije, ali to je bit problema.
Meni je žao da nakon što si više dana ustrajala, opet si djetetu dala da doji.
Sve je to lijepo i krasno, ali stvarno zbunjuješ dijete, šalješ mu dvosmislene signale, to nije dobro.
Dijete se time zbunjuje.
Ako misliš prekinuti prekidaj, zašto opet daješ radi grižnje savjesti?

Dijete time postaje nesigurno i iz toga ćete samo gomilati probleme.

----------


## mikka

ja recimo ne mislim da ce dijete zbuniti to sto mu Aiko ponovo daje da sisa, ali mislim da ce ga zbuniti mamin osjecaj krivnje, plakanje i ostali nerijeseni osjecaji prema tome. ne kuzim sta dijete gubi ako mu das da doji samo onda kad tebi pase? pa bilo to jednom dnevno, jednom u dva-tri dana.. naravno, ako grize, nista od toga  :Grin: 

mama mora voditi igru, ne dijete, to je neka poanta

----------


## Anemona

> ja recimo ne mislim da ce dijete zbuniti to sto mu Aiko ponovo daje da sisa, ali mislim da ce ga zbuniti mamin osjecaj krivnje, plakanje i ostali nerijeseni osjecaji prema tome. ne kuzim sta dijete gubi ako mu das da doji samo onda kad tebi pase? pa bilo to jednom dnevno, jednom u dva-tri dana.. naravno, ako grize, nista od toga 
> 
> *mama mora voditi igru, ne dijete, to je neka poanta*


X

----------


## disciplina

slažem se sa mikkom i anemonom. 
evo i ja da se konačno oglasim na ovu temu. 
mi smo prestali prije tjedan dana. jako sam ponosna na sebe jer sam dojila 19 mj. twinse! znam da ima i dužih dojenja blizanaca ali meni je bilo dosta!
Jako sam strahovala kako će to proći jer sam za starijim klinjom prošla užas kad sam ga odvikavala a on je dojio 33 mj. 
ugl. pobrali su crijevnu virozu prošli vikend i povraćali su sve što bi probali staviti u sebe. nakon silnog mučenja cicanja po malo, mjenjanja posteljine 10ak puta + sve piđame u kući 
muž me doslovno istjerao u dnevni a on je ostao sa njima spavati u sobi. 
budili su se možda 3 put, svaki put im je ponudio malo vode nakon čega bi nastavili spavati.
ja sam nastavila spavati u dnevnom a oni evo sad već prespavaju noć. 
bude se ujutro nešto ranije nego inače jer su gladni al inače sve klapa super! cica još nije zaboravljena ali lako im preusmjerim pažnju na nešto drugo. 
ja sam sretna i zadovoljna jer se konačno i ja nakon 5godišnjeg staža što dojenja, što trudnoće odmaram cijelu noć.

----------


## Vrijeska

I ja bih prestala nakon dvije godine .... ali dijete i nema baš neku namjeru, naprotiv, napast živa....
prvih dvoje je prestalo samo od sebe s nekih 24-25 mjeseci, ova će kako je krenula, do 55 mjeseci .......................... ajme ...

s prvih dvoje sam radila normalno radno vrijeme i imali su neki noćni ritam; preko dana su dobivali jednom ili dva puta, pa se to sve smanjivalo; s najmlađom sam na pola radnog vremena i puno sam više s njom - tako da je svako malo: daj titi! daj titi! daj titi! i tako 50 puta!

prošle dvije noći joj nisam dala (dala za uspavljivanje te za buđenje) - tijekom noći se derala tri puta po 25 minuta i 5555 puta ponovila: daj titi!


koliko vidim - vaša dječica su razumna - moja nije niti  malo; što je namjerila, zapne i ne pušta ...

----------


## jelena.O

nije ni moj razuman, po danu dobi samo kad treba ić spavat, bez obzira kaj sam celi dan s njim, a noć je skoro cijelu na cici.

----------


## Felix

moja djeca ne da nisu razumna, nego su - uz jednu prijateljicu koja dijeli moje patnje s djecom - najgori ovisnici o dojenju, tj. o spavanju i dojenju istovremeno, koje sam ikad upoznala. sin je bio grozan, tko je dulje na forumu sjeca se mojih patnji i nespavanja i umora i ocaja. svi su mi govorili da ce drugo dijete sigurno biti bolje, sigurno ce biti razumnije, manje traziti dojenje po noci, manje... upravo suprotno, ona je gora i od njega, a to je stvarno velika stvar. plus je uporna ko mazga, ma ko deset mazgi, i kad nesto zeli, u stanju je urlati i urlati i vristati da se cijela zgrada ori, dok to ne dobije. a inace tko je ne zna, skupo bi je platio. najsladje, najmirnije, najnasmjesenije dijete na svijetu.

bilo bi lijepo da mogu potvrditi da djeca skuze kad nesto cvrsto odlucis i da samo treba biti uporan i dosljedan i pomirit ce se s tim. nazalost, skoro sva djeca  :Rolling Eyes:  kad je imala 16 mjeseci, cvrsto sam odlucila da vise nema nocnog dojenja, koliko god plakala i trazila. tri mjeseca (90 fakin dana  :Rolling Eyes: ) je ona plakala i urlala po noci, bila budna po 2-3 sata i trazila dojiti, ja nisam dala, nema sanse, ma ono, nije mi bilo ni u peti da joj dam, i onda nekako zaspi u suzama, i probudi se za sat-dva i ponovno pocne urlati. i tako svaku noc, bez ikakvog pomaka na bolje.

nakon tri mjeseca slusanja kako urla vratila sam joj nocno dojenje jer vise ni mm ni ja nismo mogli. bili smo preumorni i preiscrpljeni i preisfrustrirani. sad opet doji nocu. jednom. jer se u ponoc usteka i do 8 ne pusta. i opet sam umorna ko pas, bar mm spava. i opet cu joj ukinuti taj uzas, samo ne znam kako postici da ovaj put i profunkcionira. mogu ukinuti i dnevno i nocno, ali nikakva mi to garancija nije da iduca 3-4-5-x? mjeseci nece urlati ne samo po noci nego i po danu, obzirom kakva se pokazala.

i sad mrzim dojenje i pitam se sto se to desilo da od neceg tako predivnog, tako posebnog, najljepseg dijela dojenacke dobi, istovremeno razvijem tako ruzne osjecaje. katastrofa.

uglavnom, ako se budite par puta nocu i tesko vam je, sjetite se da uvijek ima i onih kojima je teze  :Grin:

----------


## Storma

joj felix, opet ???  :Love:

----------


## Storma

nda. svima koji kazu, ma da se to, moras biti ustrajan... niste imali takvo dijete  :Razz:

----------


## Felix

je, je, storma, opet sam u istim g...  :Love: 

najvise mrzim kad nekome uspije za par dana. ono, prvu noc se budi, place, zaspe placuci. drugu noc se budi, cendra, zaspi. trecu noc se vise ne budi. i ja bi takvo dijete  :Grin:

----------


## Storma

katu sam skinula za tjedan dana, bez vecih poteskoca. al zato jos uvijek imam traume od anite :D

----------


## Felix

mislim da je poanta uciniti to dovoljno rano, bar kod nasih ovisnika. kad ovisnost postane Ovisnost onda je puno teze.

zao mi je sto sam lani odustala od restrikcije nocnog dojenja. islo je sporo, ali islo je relativno ok. izmedju 6 i 8 mjeseci sam uspijevala da po noci doji samo 3 puta, izmedju sam ju ljuljala na lopti i slicno. nije puno protestirala, da je trajalo duze vjerujem da bi se navikla na 3 puta po 10-tak minuta dojenja (e da mi je sad to!!! ne bi rijec rekla). ali onda se razbolila, isli smo na put, nismo imali loptu, bilo mi je zao trenirati strogocu, tralala, pa sam joj par noci vratila dojenje kad god je htjela. nakon toga vise nije bilo spasa. pokusala sam opet s restrikcijom ali pocelo je urlanje, meni bilo zao, jadno dijete, samo 8-9 mjeseci, sigurno je gladna, ajde dat cu joj nek doji kad hoce po noci pa cemo to rjesavati kad bude imala godinu dana. i onda je sve krenulo po zlu.  :Unsure:

----------


## Trina

> je, je, storma, opet sam u istim g... 
> 
> najvise mrzim kad nekome uspije za par dana. ono, prvu noc se budi, place, zaspe placuci. drugu noc se budi, cendra, zaspi. trecu noc se vise ne budi. i ja bi takvo dijete


Sigurno ima puno u djetetovom karakteru ali i u obiteljskim navikama-kako uspavljuješ dijete, koji su vam rituali, kako se dijete umiruje....Ali ja bi rekla da sve veći problemi skidanja djeteta sa cice dolaze većim brojem godina. Znači, što starije dijete veća trauma.

----------


## Trina

> mislim da je poanta uciniti to dovoljno rano, bar kod nasih ovisnika. kad ovisnost postane Ovisnost onda je puno teze.


Nisam ni vidila ovaj tvoj zadnji post a napisale smo ustvari istu stvar

----------


## Vrijeska

samo kako otkriti da je beba "ovisnik"?! od koje dobi se počne tretirati da je "ovisnik"?
ipak većina nas ovdje podržava preporuku SZO - dojenje do druge godine i ne računamo da bi se "ovisnost" mogla razviti jer je cijeli proces dojenja do druge godine normalan ...

sa svih troje sam imala otprilike slično iskustvo - dojenje na zahtjev i sl.
prvih dvoje su polako smanjivali, najmlađa s dvije godine traži sve više ... to nisam mogla predvidjeti kada je imala 8-9 mjesci ili čak 17-18 mjeseci ...

----------


## Felix

e u tome je caka, vrijeska  :Wink:  ne znas, i mozes se samo nadati da ce biti ok. doduse, ako dijete odbija dohranu (kao moja) i sa 6 mjeseci po noci doji dvaput vise nego sa 4 mjeseca a sa 8 mjeseci dvaput vise nego sa 6, mozes pretpostaviti da nece biti dobro  :Wink: 

moram priznati da nakon ovih 6 godina staza s nespavajucom djecom imam itekako razumijevanja prema cry-it-out metodi i roditeljima koji su ju primjenjivali, bar za djecu stariju od 9-10 mjeseci.

----------


## Vrijeska

Felix, baš si me iznenadila s nekoliko izjava. Izvučene iz konteksta su baš u suprotnosti s uvjerenjima i s onim što se nastoji približiti majkama. Prvo razumijevanje prema cry-it-out metodi, potom teški osjećaji prema dojenju ...

Pod ovim ne mislim ništa loše. Nego, naprotiv, mislim da nas osobno iskustvo dovede do boljeg razumijevanja i "druge strane".
Ja još uvijek u nekim situacijama skačem na prvu, ali s različitim iskustvima u odgoju, odrastanju, razvoju djece, mogu reći da češće zastanem i promislim prije nego što ću komentirati ili donijeti kakav zaključak.

Tema je krenula s Aiko i pokušajem prestanka.
Možda zbunjuje dijete što je ponovo uvela dojenje, ali mogu ju shvatiti. Ukoliko je dijete uporno, i ta upornost ne prestaje, onda je po meni bolje popustiti u nekoj mjeri nego ustrajati u svojoj namjeri jer ustrajnošću samo narušavamo ostale aspekte života.
Možda dijete odista nije spremno. Vjerujem, i nadam se, da će s jednim podojem dnevno doći uskoro i do niti jednoga.
Sretno!

----------


## Felix

nadam se i ja. moje iskustvo je zasad slicno aikinom, ukinula sam pa vratila dojenje, iz ciste nemoci pred njenom upornoscu.

sto sam dulje majka, sve vise imam razumijevanja prema svim roditeljskim i zivotnim stilovima, koliko god bili drugaciji od mojeg. i s dojenjem i sa zajednickim spavanjem i svim ostalim sam isla iz najboljih namjera, ali sve cesce se moram pitati je li mi to bilo pametno, na taj nacin 'neka dijete odredi granicu i neka dobiva sto zeli na zahtjev'. u mojoj konkretnoj situaciji i s mojom konkretnom djecom. ponekad se pitam kako bi mi zivot izgledao da sam uvela kinderbet od prvog dana, dojenje na sat ili jednu flasicu prije spavanja 'da bolje spava' i tako to. ili da mi je 'iznenada nestalo mlijeko' i da sam potpuno presla na adaptirano. necu reci da to nikad ne bih ucinila jer sam naucila da nikad ne mozes reci nikad. zvuci grozno, ali je tako. kad postanes rob necega u sto si istinski vjerovao da je ispravno, i kad ti svi ostali aspekti zivota padnu na nulu, pocinjes preispitivati osnovne premise.

ali velim, moja situacija je ekstrem. poznajem samo jednu osobu cija djeca (sva) su toliki nespavaci kao moja, a poznajem jako puno roditelja. vecini ljudi, ako se i pate sa spavanjem s jednim od djece, ostala obicno budu lakse hendlajuca, pa se sve skupa nekako zaboravi. ne znam koliko sam puta mm-u objasnjavala da ce nam s drugim djetetom sigurno biti bolje jer svima tako bude, nakon prvog nemoguceg dobijes jedno divno zen dijete. i dobili smo ju, preko dana je zen kakav se rijetko nadje. samo se po noci pretvori u suprotnost.  :Grin:

----------


## Trina

Felix, točno razumijem o čemu pričaš. Kod mene nije stvar u dojenju jer ja sam rezove radila oko godinu, godinu ipo, kad više nisam mogla nespavati (i prošlo je jako, jako jednostavno, bez ikakvih trauma za ikoga) nego u nekim drugim idejama tipa poštivanja dječje osobnosti, motiviranja da budu svoji, da ih ne sputavam u osobnosti, da ih ne tučem itd..Puno puta mi se obilo o glavu sve to a onda se okrenem i vidim da mame koje su tukle djecu, koje su bile jako stroge i koje su imale vojnička pravila i red, rad i disciplinu (prije bi rekla da je to okrutno, sad više ne) danas imaju odlikaše u školi, djecu koja izvršavaju svoje obaveze bez problema, dapače, ne djeluju mi nimalo isfrustrirano ili tužno. Koji put se osjećam ko kreten i svjesna sam da sam gadno pogriješila u nekim svojim uvjerenjima.

----------


## Aiko

Naravno da sam nesigurna, da sam sigurna vjerojatno ne bih ni tražila podršku ovdje, nego bih to napravila i gotovo.  :No:  Druga stvar, stvarno ne bih voljela da se od sisanje oboje rastanemo u suzama, a na rubu smo toga. Mene boli, fakat boli, jer je počeo koristiti zubiće što nikad prije nije. Počeli smo sa stravičnom boli prvih mjesec dana kad se rodio i sad, čini se, tako i završavamo. Bad luck. Sad čitam ovo što piše* cvijetak* i mislim si jel moguće da nisam jedina koja je skoro nakon 2,5 godine sa sisanjem kao početnica. Razlozi za prekid bili su vezani uz  to da sam premorena od nespavanja i dojenja, a sve je to jako ubrzal činjenica da me zadnjih mjesec-dva užasno boli zbog zubića. Prejako zubima stisne bradavicu, koma, gore, crvene, upaljene...

Naravno da me pritišće grižnja savjest, naravno da je njemu ovo trauma i da nije spreman ostaviti cicu, kako mogu na to biti hladna? Traži on cicu, nekad malo kmeči, nekad odustane, nekad neka distrakcija upali, ali trenuci kad bi baš pretužno plakao i zazivao i mene i cicu su mi bili preteški da ignoriram. Moj izbor. Žao mi vidjeti tužnu tuđu djecu, a kamoli svoje. 

Smatram velikim uspjehom da po prvi zaspe i tijekom dana i navečer BEZ dojenja, što mi je do prije mjesec dana bilo nezamislivo. Šokirani smo da nakon čitanja knjigica kažem "ajmo sad ugasit svjetlo i idem pavati, laku noć, cmokić, lijepo pavaj" i da on mirno legne i šćućuri se uz mene i zaspi... i dalje smo u nevjerici! 

Više se mogu identificirati s onim mamama koje su tu rekle "ma nije bila spremna, pa smo ipak malo produžili". Eto, ni mi nismo spremni, ali ću, ipak, prekinuti jer me boli. I žao mi je zbog toga, eh, šta da radim. Uz sve krize kad mi je dojenje bilo totalna koma zbog umora, sad mi je teško zbog prekida... Iako, moram priznati da me ne pere nikakva depresija, niti osjetim neku hormonalnu promjenu, što sam se bojala, ono kak' se kaže kad prestaneš dojiti dolazi do promjene u tijelu, blabla... ništa od toga još ne osjetim... niti sam bila blizu mastitisa, iako mali već tri tjedna ne sisa iz desne sise uopće...

Evo, od 1.4. ujutro nije dobio ni jednom cicati. Koma je i meni i njemu, nekako mislim hajde nije onaj brutalni rez, povlačili smo se iz dana u dan, borili oboje. Proces postupnog smanjivanja prema prestanku traje mjesec i nešto. I maksimalno smo u tom periodu smanjili. Par dana je bilo potpuno bez, onda samo jednom dnevno. Mislim da je sad to to... 

Hvala svima na podršci, kao rezime, kako sam i rekla, žao mi je da je počelo s bolovima i tako završilo. Nisam nikad mislila da ću biti mama koja toliko dugo doji, sad sam ponosna na nas oboje, imamo dobar staž. A nisam mislila ni da sam majka koja ne može biti dosljedna u ovakvoj jednoj situaciji. E pa ne nisam mogla... 

Divan period je iza nas, naporan, pun žrtvi, puno puta sam rekla da više ne mogu i da mi je dosta, ali sam ustrajala... sve je to bilo toliko intimno, emotivno i posebno za sve nas troje, ništa se ne može usporediti s tim... i, zapravo, sad kad razmišljam, najdirljiviji dio dojenja bili su trenuci kad je imao par mjeseci i kada sam svaki put kod pedijatrice ostajala zatečena da je dijete od prošlog pregleda naaaraslo samo od mog mlijeka, od mene... to mi je i dan-danas misterija, gotovo mi nestvarno zvuči... hvata me neka nostalgija, hm, moram se skulirati! 
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Aiko

Joj, oprostite mi, uopće nisam vidjela stranicu 4 ove teme, mislila sam da je Trinin post zadnji pa se ovaj moj prethodni post odnosi na:




> Ti nisi načisto sama sa sobom. Fali ti karaktera,  bez uvrede. Ili oćeš ili nećeš, nema između, zbunjuješ dijete.



Dakle, misleći na taj komentar počela sam pisati o tome "da jesam, naravno, nesigurna". Sad vidim da ima i drugih komentara, a da su nečija tuđa iskustva, osjećaji i dileme (Felix) i daleko traumatičnija od mojih. (Felix, tebi posebno hvala na razumijevanju i podršci.)

Dopustite mi još samo par kratkih komentara...




> samo kako otkriti da je beba "ovisnik"?! od koje dobi se počne tretirati da je "ovisnik"?
> ipak većina nas ovdje podržava preporuku SZO - dojenje do druge godine i  ne računamo da bi se "ovisnost" mogla razviti jer je cijeli proces  dojenja do druge godine normalan... sa svih troje sam imala otprilike slično iskustvo - dojenje na zahtjev i sl.
> prvih dvoje su polako smanjivali, najmlađa s dvije godine traži sve više  ... to nisam mogla predvidjeti kada je imala 8-9 mjesci ili čak 17-18  mjeseci ...


Ne mogu reći točno kad, ali samo sam odjednom osjetila da dojenje više nije kao prije i da je mali postao klasični ovisnik. Sjećam se kad sam bila prošlo ljeto na sistematskom i hvalim se jednom od liječnika kako dojim i to, on sav u šoku, pozitivnom, doduše... i pita me do kad ćemo... ja kažem "pa eto, kako Vaša krovna organizacija WHO kaže do druge godine, tako i ja planiram, sve školski/štreberski". A on mene pita onak' jednostavno, ali dosta me zateklo, kaže on meni "pa šta ćete mu za drugi rođendan reći sad više nema sisanja?". Ja sam ostala šokirana, fakat, šta će biti? Mislim da je do negdje 18 mjeseci "lakše", mislim da ne kuže toliko koliko s 24 mjeseca, puno se to nešto promijeni u tom periodu... strašna intelektualna i emotivna razlika...




> i sad mrzim dojenje i pitam se sto se to desilo da  od neceg tako predivnog, tako posebnog, najljepseg dijela dojenacke  dobi, istovremeno razvijem tako ruzne osjecaje. katastrofa. uglavnom,  ako se budite par puta nocu i tesko vam je, sjetite se da uvijek ima i  onih kojima je teze


Jao, nemaš pojma koliko sam puta pomislila isto to "kako se dojenje izopačilo odjednom", onda bi me uhvatila grižnja savjest kako to mogu i misliti, a ja skrhana i slomljena fizički pa onda i psihički... u privh mjesec-dva sam svaki dan govorila "e ovo mi je zadnje, ne mogu više", a bome tako sad i završavamo hehe... "ovo mi je zadnje" pa nikako!  :Grin:  Držim ti fige i mislim na tebe (pogotovo po noći!)!




> Ali ja bi rekla da sve veći problemi skidanja  djeteta sa cice dolaze većim brojem godina. Znači, što starije dijete  veća trauma.


Potpisujem.

----------


## Aiko

> Možda zbunjuje dijete što je ponovo uvela   dojenje, ali mogu ju shvatiti. Ukoliko je dijete uporno, i ta upornost   ne prestaje, onda je po meni bolje popustiti u nekoj mjeri nego   ustrajati u svojoj namjeri jer ustrajnošću samo narušavamo ostale   aspekte života. Možda dijete odista nije spremno. Vjerujem, i nadam se,  da će s jednim podojem dnevno doći uskoro i do niti jednoga.
> Sretno!


Hvala ti! :Love:   To čak i nije bio neki njegov hir ili ona neka obijest (ima i toga),  nego ona iskonska tuga, tuga, onako sklupčan, kao da je sam i napušten,  sjedi na krevetu, tuguje i plače, pa ja to ne mogu gledati. Dati cice je  najmanje što mogu u tom trenutku...

----------


## Felix

> Puno puta mi se obilo o glavu sve to a onda se okrenem i vidim da mame koje su tukle djecu, koje su bile jako stroge i koje su imale vojnička pravila i red, rad i disciplinu (prije bi rekla da je to okrutno, sad više ne) danas imaju odlikaše u školi, djecu koja izvršavaju svoje obaveze bez problema, dapače, ne djeluju mi nimalo isfrustrirano ili tužno. Koji put se osjećam ko kreten i svjesna sam da sam gadno pogriješila u nekim svojim uvjerenjima.


e upravo tako. i onda te okolina onako fino podj.... da kako je tvoje dijete ovakvo ili onakvo a toliko si se trudila, a vidi tudju djecu kako su super a njihovi roditelji su radili sve suprotno od tebe. i jos su ti roditelji sretni, odmorni, imaju hobije, a ti si umorna i nenaspavana i mrzis cijeli svijet i ne mozes im jednim dijelom sebe ne zavidjeti na tom sto imaju.

aiko, ako ste dosad izdrzali, mislim da ste na konju  :Smile:  trebalo bi biti sve lakse i lakse, sretno!

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Pratim ovu temu cijelo vrijeme… moj ovisnik je star 22 mjeseca, i prošli smo noćna nacicavanja svakih sat vremena… prvih 6 mjeseci je sisao po sat vremena, svakih sat vremena… bilo je faza kad sam bila jako umorna i iscrpljena, pa smo pokušali 2-3 večeri s time da ga tata uspavljuje… ništa nam nije pomoglo, bio bi zaspao nakon 20, 25 minuta plakanja (i isto toliko mog plakanja u drugoj sobi), ali se nakon toga dobrih tjedan dana budio sto puta cijele noći i stvarno jako potreseno plakao. Odustali smo od toga, i nikad više nismo ni pokušali. Kad jednom zbog upale uha nije htio sisati 5 dana ja sam bila sva jadna i tužna jer se činilo da je gotova, ali vratio se… sad smo na jednom sisanju u zoru, jedno za uspavljivanje, a po danu ovisi koliko je uporan. Iako i to zna biti naporno, to mogu, ne žalim se  :Cool: . Tako da Aiko, razumijem te, nadam se da će vam sad stvarno ići lakše…

A došla sam pisati u vezi ovog što Felix  i Trina pišu… I ja sam ta «Roda u duši», i moje dijete nije u životu ni držalo bočicu u ruci, a kad u trgovini prolazim pored kutija AD u meni se bude osjećaji kakvi se valjda bude kod stray_cat kad vidi salamu  :Zaljubljen: . Ono, nikad TO! u moju kuću. Znam napamet sve o podržavajućem roditeljstvu, tko je najsretnija beba u kvartu, zašto su prve 3 najvažnije i bla, bla bla… I da, i ja se cijelo vrijeme pitam što bi bilo da ga ostavim u kinderbetu da plače, i što bi mu falilo da sam mu nekad dala tu bočicu, a ne dojila 12 sati dnevno… Ali koliko god budem umorna i frustrirana i uspoređujem ga s drugom djecom i drugim roditeljima, vratim se na te moje osnovne premise i  vjerujem u to. Teško je, i krepan si, i frustriran, i da svi drugi imaju više vremena za sebe, ali to je ono u što vjerujem, i to tako želim.

Jednom prije par godina sam slušala jedno predavanje prof. Nine Pećnik o suvremenom roditeljstvu, bila je tamo i Tanja Radočaj (nekadašnja predstojnica UNICEF-a), i sve su tako lijepo pričale o tome što je roditeljstvo u najboljem interesu djeteta, i zašto ne po guzi i sl. I ja skeptična u to vrijeme još ne žena, majka, a ni kraljica…  :Grin:  digla ruku i krenula s «A što nama fali koje su nas roditelji drugačije odgajali?» … Pa su mi kratko odgovorile da nam fali, da tako odgajana djeca ipak imaju drugačije vrijednosti, emocionalno su sigurnija, samouvjerena, i ne mogu se sad sjetiti svakog pridjeva koje su rekle, ali urezalo mi se da ću biti roditelj koji će odgajati u najboljem interesu djeteta koliko god mogu. I trudim se…

Mene je mama u prvom i drugom osnovne mlatila jer sam bila loš učenik, sjećam se da sam tablicu množenja naučila uz šibu i plakanje. Do 8. razreda sam prolazila s pet nula, završila gimnaziju, fax, a evo vučem i neki postdiplomski… Ne moram reći da najveće kuće u kvartu i ne moram ni reći koje aute voze oni kojima sam ja u tom 8. osnovne objašnjavala kako se zbrajaju razlomci… srednju ne znam koju imaju i kako su je završili… vidim im samo aute ispred vrtića (i naravno nula kn na uplatnici – ali to je drugi topic)… 

Želim reći, ja bih radije da moje dijete bude zrela osoba, emotivno sređen, da zna što želi u životu, da ima neki cilj, i usađene neke pozitivne ljudske vrijednosti. I može u životu biti i keramičar, ali neki pozitivan, optimističan, veseo, samouvjeren, nesputan disciplinskim mjerama, vrijedan keramičar  :Smile: . Znam koliko je važno obrazovanje danas, ali mislim da kad napucaš taj prosjek pa upadneš u željenu srednju, pa na željeni fax – u tom trenu sve te ocjene padnu u vodu, i to kakav ćeš posao dobiti, gdje ćeš raditi, što ćeš biti – puno više postane važno kakva si osobna nego s koliko si prolazio u školi.

Svašta sam sad nadrobila, ali kad god mi neki drugi roditelji i djeca poljuljaju vjeru u to što i kako radim, brzo se oporavim i sjetim da sam tako odlučila. Pa bih radije tu djecu uspoređivala kad budu imali 60 godina, a ne sada. Nekako se uvjeravam da bi mi se kao ljudi više sviđali oni koje smo odgajali ovako kako pišemo.

----------


## Trina

> e upravo tako. i onda te okolina onako fino podj.... da kako je tvoje dijete ovakvo ili onakvo a toliko si se trudila, a vidi tudju djecu kako su super a njihovi roditelji su radili sve suprotno od tebe. i jos su ti roditelji sretni, odmorni, imaju hobije, a ti si umorna i nenaspavana i mrzis cijeli svijet i ne mozes im jednim dijelom sebe ne zavidjeti na tom sto imaju


E to. I čekam tu nekakvu "zadovoljštinu", dokaz da sam radila sve kako treba ali uopće ne vidim. Moja prijateljica doji svoju djecu nekih 6 mjeseci (isto ih ima 4 kao i ja), onda im uvodi kravlje mlijeko. Negdje u toj istoj dobi prebacuje ih u svoju sobu, nema nosanja, nema stosatnog uspavljivanja, nema zafrkancije noću, dok su bebe vrijeme provode ležeći u onim ležaljkicama ili u krevetiću, ona ih samo dolazi nahraniti..i tako sa svima. Starija djeca dobiju po guzici kad treba, rade sve po kući, veći čuvaju manje..ona je dobra mama, ima lijep odnos sa djecom ali u tim detaljima se ja i ona skroz razlikujemo. Meni je nezamislivo da bebu držim u sobi i da je vidim samo kad je vrijeme od hranjenja, nakon 3 sata, naravno jer bebe nemaju što jesti češće, nezamislivo mi je puno stvari koje ona radi, ima skroz obrnute metode od mene. Ali npr njeni školarci su odlikaši a ja sam nekidan na informacijama promijenila 16 boja jer me je sin skroz osramotio, ocjene za plakati. Ja svojima moram naređivati da rade, to je teška muka, napravit će oni sve i puno mi pomažu ali to nikad ne ide glatko. Moji nisu ništa zdraviji ili imuniji jer su dugo dojeni, dpačae, njeni su ko stijene. Osim toga, nitko od njih nema nikave traume, to su očito sretna, vesela, zadovoljna, zrela i pametna djeca. 

Znači ja sam se troduplo namučila od nje, dok je ona mirno spavala ja sam nosala i skoro pa halucinirala od umora i iscrpljenosti, dok ona u miru može raditi što je volja po kući, ja smišljam na koji način ću danas skuhati, oću li uzeti maramu ili ću s jednom rukom..

Bubilo bubich, ovo o čemu ti pričaš..moja mater je bila tip "poštujmo dječju osobnost i poštedimo djecu muke jer ih sve to čeka u životu" pa mi je eto brat studirao 10 godina a da nije ni do treće godine došao, ja sam upisala apsolventski pa počela rađati i ništa od svega toga. Ti si eto dobivala šibom ali si postigla velik uspjeh u svom obrazovanju. Ja nisam jer mi je usađeno da se ništa ne mora. Moja materje uvijek bila tu za nas, što se emotivnog tiče ona je zakon, pun pogodak po tom pitanju. Ali što se svega ostalog tiče, onog praktičnog dijela u odgoju..mi smo šibali svoje, jačali svoje karaktere..misliš da nam je to donijelo sreću u životu? Ja sam se itekako namučila dok sam stvorila odnos sa mužem, da je on iti malo drugačiji bio, da nije bio toliko zaljubljen i nije htio odustati od mene, nema šanse da bi ostali skupa. Jer ja sam i dalje jačala svoju volju, bez ikakvog osjećaja za druge. kakav kompromis, kakvo što. Moj brat je sa skoro 40 materino dite od 10 godina. Uhh, duboka je to tema, trebao bi neki dobar psiholog da sve to skupa izanalizira ali ta vrsta odgoja nije najsretnije rješenje.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Uh Trina, razumijem što pišeš. Možda su te obrazovane glave koje "promoviraju neko novo roditeljstvo" sigurne u to sve, ali u stvarnom životu je teško uvijek ostati uvjeren.
A ja osobno ne mogu ništa drugo reći osim da si ja ne mogu pomoći i ne mogu drugačije nego ovako kako radim. Odgojila me Roda, i svi ovi neki koji su pisali ove "podržavajuće ovo ono" knjige, i nema mi nazad. Pa nek bude kako bude, takonambogpomogao  :Grin: .

----------


## vertex

Trina, ti si u nekoj krizi identiteta :D.
Samo bi ti na jedno skrenula pažnu:
_moja mater je bila tip "poštujmo dječju osobnost i poštedimo djecu muke jer ih sve to čeka u životu"_
Ja mislim da su ovo dvije nepovezane stvari, ali baš sasvim nepovezane.
Ja tvrdim da djecu treba poštovati i uvažavati njihovu osobnost, ali nisam niti malo za ovo prezaštićivanje od života, niti vidim tome razloga i smisla.
Ako ti mali ima jako loše ocjene, a znaš da je bistar i prebistar, traži tome prave razloge, a nemoj se gubit u mislima o susidi koja je tukla pa sad dica imaju petice.
Pogledaj šta se tvome malome događa i traži rješenje.
Ako misliš da ih odgajaš da budu gotovani, kreni to sada mijenjati, malo po malo. Sigurno nisu takvi jer si ih nosila kad su bili bebe, nego bit će zato što si ih propustila pomalo učiti kad je za to došlo vrijeme.

----------


## cvijeta73

trina, evo vertex je sve lijepo rekla.
ono što ja mislim - džaba drugi stilovi roditeljstva, bolji ili gori, kad mi odgajamo onako kaki smo. prema našem karakteru. da se na glavu postavim, ne bi mogla biti ta tvoja susjeda. da imam šestero djece, isto bi mi bilo, kako kaže moj rođak (ima 4 djece) - mi smo valjda jedini roditelji na svijetu koji su uspjeli razmaziti svo četvero djece.  :Grin:  tako da J je spavao s nama i prije nego je spavanje s nama bilo "stil roditeljstva" ili, ako je bilo, ja nisam znala za njega  :Grin:  plus što nisam znala ni sve ko fol benefite od zajedničkog spavanja i AP roditeljstva. rekli bi - tako nam je pao grah. 

a felix, moja M je bila Ovisnica teška. Ono, nakon dvije godine, u stvari mi je počelo ići na živce najviše to što je mene doživljavala ko veliku hodajuću cicu. nije se htjela grliti sa mnom (to mi je isto falilo), čim bi ju zagrlila, otvarala je usta  :Rolling Eyes: .
90% noći je spavala s cicom u ustima. što je u principu i logično, i nije tako rijedak slučaj - njoj je cica  služila kao duda, a djeca kad se nauče na dudu/cicu, čim im ispadne počnu plakati, ne?
e sad, ja imam teoriju da je totalno nemoguće tako parcijalno ih odvikavati, sad nećeš cicat po noći, sad nećeš vani - pričam o Ovisnicima  :Grin: 
 i zašto sad najednom mogu cicati preko dana, a ne u krevetu, preko noći. ko da oni znaju što je noć i da mi veliki moramo spavati  :Grin: 
oću reći, kako mi je sve to zajedno isto tako dop**dilo, trebala sam vaditi zub, pila sam klavocin, koji inače ide uz dojenje, rekla M da cice više ne valjaju :D jer pijem lijek, i ova moja mala vrištalica je to sve tako super prihvatila da nisam mogla doći sebi. niti jednom nije zaplakala. da je zaplakala, moš mislit kako bih imala živaca trpiti to i jednu noć. ne, uopće. jedino što nam je uspavljivanje 2 tjedna trajalo cca 2 sata (za razliku od cice kad bi u prvom šutu zaspala za 2 minute).  nije jadna znala kako zaspati bez cice, pa se vrtila po krevetu, dva sata ponavljala - mama dagaj, mama pevaj :D

----------


## Trina

Da nismo mi ti tvoji rođaci, tu rečenicu smo izgovorili tisuću puta :Grin: 

Vertex, nije kriza identiteta nego sam se malo razočarala u sve i svakoga. A mali nema baš jako loše ocjene ali se pokvario u školi. Razlog- ja sam rodila pa nisam mogla na informacije i on je to znao pa se malo pustio s lanca.

----------


## vertex

Trina, on je petaš? Ili šestaš?
Puno se toga mijenja u višim razredima, kući je mala nova seka, puno vas je i lako se štošta preskoči. Možda nije samo da kontrole (možda i je).

----------


## Felix

trina, ja i dalje vjerujem da su 'nasi' 'rodasti' stilovi roditeljstva bolji za djecu. to se mozda ne vidi sad, mozda zasad susjedina djeca zaista izgledaju veselo, sretno, normalno. vidjet cemo u pubertetu. znam hrpu ljudi koji su u djetinjstvu bili odgajani kao tvoji susjedici, imali sve 5 u skoli, naizgled sretna normalna djeca, i onda u pubertetu pukli ko kokice. uspjeh u obrazovanju sam po sebi mi nije dovoljno mjerilo uspjesnosti odgoja. kvragu i doktorati ako nemas sretan privatni zivot, ako sa tim istim roditeljima u odrasloj dobi imas hladan odnos, ako ne znas ostvariti kvalitetnu bracnu vezu.

a i ovisi o djetetovom karakteru. moja mladja bi vjerojatno dobro rasla i u nekoj drugoj obitelji. cool je, zna sto hoce i bas ju briga. zato je stariji hipersenzibilac, sve prima jako k srcu, place puno vise od nje zbog sitnica, itd. i mislim da njemu puno vise odgovara blizi, prisniji stil odgoja. 

ono sto me ponekad strecne, o cemu sam pisala, jesu ti 'drugi' roditelji. oni koji imaju vremena jer ga ne posvecuju svojoj djeci toliko koliko mi, koji spavaju po noci jer se ne pate ni s dojenjem, a kamoli nocnim dojenjem, koji ne propituju svoje roditeljske stilove nego naprosto rade kako i ostali i idu dalje. e, tim roditeljima nekad zavidim jer mi se cini da im je puno lakse u zivotu, da su naspavaniji, odmorniji, opusteniji.

----------


## Storma

je, al nama ce bit lakse kad djeca porastu, a njima tek onda pocinju problemi. uglavnom. jako je vazno postaviti temelje odnosa, tesko je kasnije popravljati. znam puno odraslih ljudi koji su nesretni odnosom sa roditeljima i nacinom na koji su odgojeni. rekla bih da je emotivna "prisutnost" roditelja jedan od najvaznijih faktora a ona treba postojati od najranije dobi.

----------


## Felix

da bih rijec rekla na tvoj post  :Smile:

----------


## seni

Ne stignem sada vise, ali ja nekako ne mislim da prisno i dobro roditeljstvo znaci roditelje na rubu snaga i živaca.
Također emotivno prisutni roditelji ne znače roditelje koji se pretvaraju u servisne stanice djece. 
Nekome grah padne ovako ili onako, ali sasvim sam sigurna da "tehnika" ma kakva bila nije garant ničega. Niti da su naspavani i uravnotezeni roditelji loši. Jednako su i dobri i loši kao i oni koji su umorni i na rubu snaga.

Mislim da je problematika u tome sto se ljudi pocesto uhvate za tehnike i bave se tehnikom, a ne biti stvari. Zbog čega bi bilo bolje uspavljivati dijete dva sata, od uspavljivanja od 5 minuta? Mislim, nema ništa loše u dvosatnom uspavljivanju, ako to želiš i imaš vremena. Međutim to ništa ne govori o "kvaliteti" roditeljstva. To naprosto govori o uspavljivanju. 
Jednako tako nema ništa loše ni u petominutnom uspavljivanju.

----------


## anamar

za bebu  ili dijete od 18 mjeseci, koje se teško uspavljuje, bit stvari, koju spominje seni, možda i jest uspavljivanje od dva sata. naprosto različiti ljudi imaju različite potrebe.


po mom mišljenju u roditeljstvu nema jamstava.
ni za dobre ni za loše stvari.

----------


## mama courage

> I ja sam ta «Roda u duši», i moje dijete nije u životu ni držalo bočicu  u ruci, a kad u trgovini prolazim pored kutija AD u meni se bude  osjećaji kakvi se valjda bude kod stray_cat kad vidi salamu


najveći problem _rodastog_ odgoja jest upravo u ovom crno-bijelom svijetu. zašto je toliko bitno naglasiti da dijete "u životu" nije držalo bočicu u ruci? 

a postoje matere koje fizički ne kažnjavaju svoju djecu, a istovremeno su davale adaptirano. i bočicu i dudicu. to ne znači da su davale kravlje mlijeko. a postoje one koje su dojile i davale adaptirano. postoje roditelji kojima je (jako) bitan dječji uspjeh u školi, no ne znači da ga okrutnošću usađuju.  

neki roditelji jednostavno spavaju po noći, jer smatraju (gle čuda) da je noć za spavanje.  :Grin:  i da ni roditelj ni dijete imaju išta od toga da se noću vileni. ne može se reći da je takva jedna odluka bezrazumska, a kamo li donešena bez promišljanja. i kad se fino otpočetka tako postaviš onda nekako sve sjedne na svoje mjesto i za sve postoje opcije koje ne moraju nužno ići u ekstreme, niti majku (oca ni na durbin  :Grin: ) niti dijete dovoditi do krajnjih granica.

postoje toliko nijansi roditeljstva da je suludo po nekoj špranci odgajati dijete.

----------


## Storma

nije mi bila namjera otvarati rasprave tipa "tko je bolji roditelj" nego sam se nadovezala na dio gdje felix i trina pisu kako se osjecaju jadno jer ulazu puno u djecu i tesko im ide dok neki drugi roditelji zahvaljujuci disiplini postignutoj njima neodgovarajucim tehnikama zanju lijepe plodove. nisu njihova djeca bolja, poslusnija zato sto metode pale, vec zato sto je to siguran sustav. ako napravis to-i-to, kazna je ta. i djeca su "dobra" jer znaju kako funkcioniraju stvari. i ne kazem da ce zato biti emotivno zakinuta, ovakva ili onakva, vec ako se (necu reci odgoj nego) zivot sa djetetom pretvori u (*iskljucivo ili gotovo iskljucivo*) u skup pravila, vjerujem da ce u pubertetu ili kasnije ta djeca imati poteskoca jer su meduljudski odnosi puno vise od skupova pravila po kojima se trebas ponasati ako zelis da sve bude dobro.

mislim da su roditelji na ovom forumu, ukljucujuci i mene, iscrpljeni jer ne znaju postaviti granice (svoje i djetetove), svjesni su da ne odgajaju dijete nego covjeka, svjesni su koliko su ljudi osjetljiva bica, a da ne spominjem kako djeca lijepo ukazu koliko (jos) moraju raditi na sebi...i ne mislim da je to nuzno lose vec, naprotiv, mislim da cemo preispitivanjem i promisljanjem naseg "roditeljstva", prihvacanjem metoda kojima cemo biti zadovoljni i odbacivanjem onih koje nas tiste u konacnici postici uistinu dobre rezultate koji ce (u globalu) biti zadovoljavajuci i nama i djeci.

----------


## Trina

Storma, lijepo te je čitati. I kad ti to sve tako dobro složiš, moram priznati da sam se više puta našla u situaciji kad sam bila jako ponosna na svoju djecu. Nedavno smo imali rođendan, hrpu 11-godišnjaka u kući, pubertetlija..to je bilo prestrašno, ko da sam krdo divljih životinja dovela kući i ispred kuće. Najveća pogreška u životu(nikad više tako velika djeca neće rođendan slaviti kući). Nakon svega toga rekla sam da su moja djeca savršena. U čitavoj toj zbrci oni su, uključujući mog 11-godišnjeg slavljenika, ostali svoji, pristojni, kulturni, pametni..totalno su iskakali od ostalih iako je bilo za očekivati da će se povesti za većinom jer im to nitko nebi ni zamjerio ,budući da je bio rođendan i da je situacija bila takva kakva je. I da u puno trenutaka nisu ni znali da ih promatram. Ali eto, tek tad sam shvatila koliki je frajer moj sin. 

Malo je je ta škola prodrmala. On je petaš, trebao je malo više učiti a nije jer je dijete koje mora imati kontrolu a ja ga nisam kontrolirala u zadnje vrijeme i eto ti. 

Ali kad pogledam onako u globalu...moj muž i ja smo stvorili pravu veliku obitelj i kad zamislim nas, našu kuću i atmosferu u kući..kod nas je totalna pozitiva. Lijepa atmosfera, zajedništvo, ljubav frca na sve strane, stalno se ljubakamo, grlimo..to je to o čemu ti Storma pričaš, naša djeca znaju da smo mi oboje tu za njih uvijek, oni moraju osjećati da je njihov dom njihova sigurnost. Ja to nisam imala kući, meni je kuća bilo mjesto s lošom atmosferom, bježala sam od tamo stalno.

Meni nije teško ulagati u svoju djecu. Nije mi problem ni nespavati (iako spavam :Smile: ) ni nosati, ni odgajati..stvarno mi ništa od toga ne predstavlja problem. Ali uvijek postoji ta sumnja-radim li kako treba, hoću li pogriješiti, hoću li uspjeti od njih napraviti prave ljude? I to me tek sad poelo krpati, imam odgovornost za četiri osobe, jeba.te, kako o tome nisam prije razmišljala, sve ovisi o meni a ja se čitavo vrijeme zahebavam.

----------


## marta

MIslim da mi MC nije imala namjeru otvarat raspravu o tome tko je bolji roditelj. 
Kad roditelji ne znaju postaviti granice za sebe u odnosu na dijete onda se i dogode kurcšlusi.

----------


## marta

Trina, ja nikad u cijelom ovom forumaskom stazu nisam stekla dojam da bi ti trebala razbijat glavu o odgoju.

----------


## Trina

Fala ti Marta, ja sam uvijek uglavnom jako sigurna u sebe i u svoje odgojne metode. Ali koji put se dogodi da se malo razočaraš u sve pa se preispituješ radiš li sve kako treba

----------


## Bubica

svakakvih se tema tu provuklo

prvo dojenje: prvog klinca sam vrlo malo dojila (spletom okolnosti), nije nikada spavao s nama u krevetu i bila sam uvjerena da ce mi s drugim djetetom nocno nespavanje biti najteza moguca stvar, da nema sanse da bude s nama u krevetu i sl. A onda sam dobila pravu malu cicalicu, ta je do godine dana zivjela samo od mojeg mlijeka, nadohranu nikako nije htjepa prihvatiti, od pocetka spava s nama u krevetu, pred dva tjedna smo dogovorno dosle do toga da nema vise nocnog dojenja (3g i 10 mj), plan mi je ovo ljeto pokusati ukinuti dojenje skroz. Nema sanse da bi prije prihvatila bilo kakve price o cicama koje spavaju ili su se pokvarile, a ja sam sam cvrsto odlucila da ju necu gurati u nesto sto nije spremna. 

Ovaj veliki - rezultati u skoli nisu onakvi kakvima bi ja bila u potpunosti zadovoljna (isto 5. razred), mucila sam se s time ali uspjela sam si posloziti u glavi: moje je dijete sretno, zadovoljno, samopouzdano, vjeruje u sebe jako - ovo stvarno vrijedi vise nego petice u skoli, odlucila sam mu ne narusavati to zbog svojih ocekivanja i ocekivanja okoline...

----------


## Aiko

kad već pričamo o ovome, čitam puno i po Netu i iz knjiga, razgovaram s drugima, ali jedno je teorija, drugo je praksa. puna sam informacija o tome kako bih trebala, ali teško ja to sve primjenjujem u praksi...

neki imaju "sreće" i dijete im je nezahtjevno ili, kako se kaže, poslušno, nema s djetetom problema kako se kaže, sve se s njim može porazgovarati. a ima djece koja su zahtjevna, silovita, energična, nemirna, stalno guraju granice, traže puno pažnje, jasno odbijaju ono što im se ne da ili što neće... moj sin je u ovoj drugoj grupi.. i obožavam ga zbog toga, ali teško je, jako teško!

imam frendicu koja ima curicu istog uzrasta kao moj sin, divna djevojčica, rekla bih čak introvertirana, tiha, poslušna, kao curica iz kakve slikovnice... i jedno i drugo vrlo inteligentni, ali potpuno drukčije naravi i zahtjevi... energija koju ja trebam za mog sina je neusporediva u odnosu na energiju koju ona treba... moj sin je čak i kad spava "težak", baca se po krevetu, koliko puta sam se probudila s udarcem čela u čelo, jednom me izgurao s kreveta i pala sam na pod u pola noći u snu (koma), nikad u životu nije zaspao sam, uvijek MOJE uspavljivanje dojenjem ili čitanjem knjigICA (množina) i po sat vremena... mala odavno spava u svojoj sobi i sama se uspavljuje, kaže frendica "ništa, ugasi se svjetlo, poljubim je, malo pomazim, kažem laku noć i idem van, nekad malo plače, ali zaspe bez problema".

mala dođe na igralište i sat vremena se ritmički ljulja na ljuljački, a moj sin... ajme... leti, trči, pada, izaziva, biva izazivan, istrčava na cestu, ulazi u susjedne ulaze, penje se gdje ne smije, uzima tuđe, ne da svoje, stalno moraš na pola metra biti iza njega, stalno na rubu incidenta... mala sjedi doma i sama čita slikovnicu, moj sin sa mnom slaže lego kocke, sjedi na krevetu, ja na podu sjedim, legići po krevetu... napravimo ogromnu konstrukciju, ja krenem slagati drugu, odjednom (nisam ni skužila) on diže prvu konstrukciju i baca mi ogromnu "višekatnicu" preko glave sve na pod. šokirana! da mi je u glavu bacio, mislim da bi pala u nesvjest ili, u najmanju ruku, imala lice u ožiljcima... (toliko sam bila u šoku da čak nisam ni vikala, skamenila sam se, samo sam pokupila legiće i rekla da ih više neće biti, kad ih je bacio dajem ih drugoj djeci, jer njemu, očito, više ne trebaju.)

inače, ista spika kao i ovo o čemu sad razgovarate... ona je dojila vrlo kratko (praktički jedva da je i probala), vrlo brzo prešla na adaptirano, mala je daleko više kod baka i djeda (puno više kod bake i djede nego s roditeljima), moj sin niti jednu noć nije prespavao u svom kinderbetu, a kamoli kod nekog drugog; mala već kad je bila stara 2-3 mjeseca spava cijelu noć (taj dio mi je najteže prihvatiti hehe), a moj sin tek s dvije godine i nešto počeo ponekad spavati bez buđenja do negdje pet sati ujutro. dođe frendica i kaže "jaao, noćas nisam spavala, mala se dva put probudila, ne znam šta je maloj, ja padam s nogu, ne znam kako sam došla na posao", ja u šoku! meni su do jučer "dva buđenja po noći" bila SAN SNOVA! 

sve to vrijeme ja umorna, neispavana, živčana, razmišljam kako je sve puno teže nego sam mislila, mučim se sa svim onim situacijama kad sam krivo postupila, kad nešto nisam smjela/trebala napraviti... o da, ima i tih situacija... i znam da ne smijem sad to nešto reći, ali nemam snage, ne mogu, pustim... ili se izderem jer me uplaši ta neka situacija... jer imam osjećaj da me uopće ne sluša, da je u nekom svom filmu, da nemam autoriteta, da će se povrijediti...

a da ne govorim, što mi je najgore, da misle da  ja namjerno radim sina ovisnika o majci s činjenicom da doji do 2. godine,  da spava s mamom i da još nije niti jednom spavao kod bake. njima je to, iako ne govore naglas, ali kroz šalu ili indirektno, misle da radim sina koji će cijeli život živjeti sa mnom i neće biti u stanju ući ni u jednu drugu vezu sa ženom, da ću ga "previše vezati", da će sigurno zbog svega toga imati seksualnih problema i slične previdljive predrasude. već vidim da će danas-sutra bilo koji problem koji se bude s njim javio, da će biti "eee a kad smo ti govorili nemoj ga dojiti toliko dugo, nemoj da spava s vama"... :rolam oči:

nije ova moja frendica tip koji će držati lekcije, čak štoviše, ali ima nekih roditelja koji imaju tako divnu i poslušnu dječicu i koji ti onda dođu i sole pamet kako u nečemu griješiš ili bi trebao drukčije, a pojma nemaju kakve sreće imaju da roditeljstvo mogu odraditi s velikom lakoćom (bar u fazi tih prvih par godina). sad me, kao što se da isčitati, to sve užasno smeta.

----------


## marta

> Fala ti Marta, ja sam uvijek uglavnom jako sigurna u sebe i u svoje odgojne metode. Ali koji put se dogodi da se malo razočaraš u sve pa se preispituješ radiš li sve kako treba


Pa nije preispitivanje lose, dapace. Nije da se ja uvijek slazem s tvojim stavovima, ali imam dojam da ti imas i ideju i stav, a to mi se u roditeljstvu cini puno bolje od nekriticke primjene bilo koje odgojne metode. 

I skroz OT, ali moram komentirati zasto je tako vazno naglasiti da dijete nije u zivotu drzalo bocicu. Zato sto zivimo u kulturi bocice. Kad ja kazem da je moje prvo dijete imalo bočicu i da upravo zbog toga sva ostala nisu, niti će, onda je to kao vise ok od neke zene koja ima jedno dijete za koje kaze da nije nikad imalo bocicu niti ce. Zanimljivo.

----------


## marta

Ubi vas dosljednost. Sve redom.

----------


## cvijeta73

> postoji ta sumnja-radim li kako treba, hoću li pogriješiti, hoću li uspjeti od njih napraviti prave ljude? .


jel postoji ijedan roditelj na svijetu koji se povremeno ovo ne pita  :Grin: 

i, znate što ja mislim, nema tog odgoja koji ti može pružiti garanciju, ne postoji. plus, nema tog odgoja, a da nam djeca neće nešto zamjerati, da nećemo barem u nečemu pogriješiti. da nećemo ostaviti razloga za barem jednu "traumičicu"  :Grin: 
kad to shvatiš, mam ti je lakše.  :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

> vec ako se (necu reci odgoj nego) zivot sa djetetom pretvori u (*iskljucivo ili gotovo iskljucivo) u skup pravila, vjerujem da ce u pubertetu ili kasnije ta djeca imati poteskoca jer su meduljudski odnosi puno vise od skupova pravila po kojima se trebas ponasati ako zelis da sve bude dobro.*


ako se život sa djetetom pretvori u isključivu ili gotovo isključivu anarhiju, gdje nema pravila i gdje nema granica djeteovoj slobodi i tzv. sreći - također će imati poteškoća u međuljudskim odnosima, jer će aterirati na dupe i shvatiti da se društvo ne okreće oko njih. 


a "siguran sustav" sam po sebi nije ništa loše, dapače. zašto djeca ne bi znala pravila igre i granice do kojih mogu svoju slobodu iskušavati? naravno govorimo o primjerenim granicama i posljedicama ne pridržavanja. da ne idemo opet u neke ekstreme.

----------


## marta

> jel postoji ijedan roditelj na svijetu koji se povremeno ovo ne pita 
> 
> i, znate što ja mislim, nema tog odgoja koji ti može pružiti garanciju, ne postoji. plus, nema tog odgoja, a da nam djeca neće nešto zamjerati, da nećemo barem u nečemu pogriješiti. da nećemo ostaviti razloga za barem jednu "traumičicu" 
> kad to shvatiš, mam ti je lakše.


Potpisujem kolegicu. Sta ja mojima sve zamjeram, ihaj, nadam se da ce moja djeca imat puno kracu listu. ALi znam da ce ju imat. Nisu svi jednakih karaktera i ne pašemo si jednako.

----------


## vertex

Ako je stav ispravan, dobro je da je siguran. A loši sigurni stavovi baš i ne donose korist. "Siguran stav" sam po sebi ne znači ništa.

----------


## mama courage

> I skroz OT, ali moram komentirati zasto je tako vazno naglasiti da dijete nije u zivotu drzalo bocicu. Zato sto zivimo u kulturi bocice. Kad ja kazem da je moje prvo dijete imalo bočicu i da upravo zbog toga sva ostala nisu, niti će, onda je to kao vise ok od neke zene koja ima jedno dijete za koje kaze da nije nikad imalo bocicu niti ce. Zanimljivo.


ima seni tu pravo, tu tehnika postaje bitnija od bit. jedno je reći "nismo hranili na bočicu/nismo koristili bočicu" a drugo je kad očajnički želiš da se zna da nikad u životu dijete nije prislonilo usne na bočicu ili dudu. ili kad pamtiš one trenutke kad je to ipak nekako učinilo. 

ali, to je moje skromno mišljenje. 


(na kraju krajeva u toj bočici bi se moglo nalaziti i izdojeno majčino mlijeko.)

----------


## mama courage

> Ako je stav ispravan, dobro je da je siguran. A loši sigurni stavovi baš i ne donose korist. "Siguran stav" sam po sebi ne znači ništa.


govorimo o "sigurnom sustavu", a ne "sigurnom stavu". preuzela sam storminu terminologiju u nadi da će se razumijeti o čemu govorimo.

----------


## vertex

Je, točno, sad vidim.

----------


## marta

> Ako je stav ispravan, dobro je da je siguran. A loši sigurni stavovi baš i ne donose korist. "Siguran stav" sam po sebi ne znači ništa.


Slazem se skroz. Nisam dovoljno dobro objasnila na sto sam mislila, jer je tema daleko od jednostavne, a i nisam bas u mogucnosti razglabat. Ja sam u svojim postovima mislila na Trinu, nisam mislila generalno.

----------


## vertex

I ja pišem konkretno o situacijama s ove teme. I slažem se da je i to dovoljno zakučasto i široko, ne treba i dalje širit (po mom mišljenju).

----------


## marta

> ima seni tu pravo, tu tehnika postaje bitnija od bit. jedno je reći "nismo hranili na bočicu/nismo koristili bočicu" a drugo je kad očajnički želiš da se zna da nikad u životu dijete nije prislonilo usne na bočicu ili dudu. ili kad pamtiš one trenutke kad je to ipak nekako učinilo. 
> 
> ali, to je moje skromno mišljenje.
> 
> (na kraju krajeva u toj bočici bi se moglo nalaziti i izdojeno majčino mlijeko.)


Mozda je to samo stvar izrazavanja, ja jednostavno ne bih rekla "nismo hranili dijete na bocicu" nego "ovo dijete nikad nije imalo bocicu", jer mi je jedno dijete imalo bocicu, a ostala nisu, a usput ljudi dobiju informaciju da postoje i djeca/roditelji koji uopce ne koriste bocicu, odnosno, da je i to, unatoč uvijezenom misljenju da s bebom mater rodi i bočicu, moguce na ovom svijetu.

----------


## vertex

> Ubi vas dosljednost. Sve redom.


marta, elaboriraj ovo, nisam ti uhvatila poantu.

----------


## cvijeta73

nisam marta i ne znam što je htjela reći, ali kad smo već kod dosljednosti, presing dosljednosti zna biti - užasan. kao da ako popustiš još jednom sladoledu činiš nepovratnu štetu budućnosti djeteta. 
ono, ne smijem popustiti, moram biti dosljedna, ako sam rekla - ne, onda je - ne.
a zašto?
a zašto gubit živce oko neke gluposti?
zašto moramo biti kano klisurine?  ovo mi prirodno došlo  :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

cvijeto, treba znati tu slabost trenutka preokrenuti u svoju korist. pa da se djetetu učini ne da je dobilo zato jer je bilo ubibogadosadno, pa će po toj matrici i sutra opet nešto zahtijevait, nego jer je mama toliko dobra i plemenita pa je odlučila učiniti iznimku.  :Cool:

----------


## mikka

hahhahaha kano klisurine, proklet bio izdajica svoje domovine  :Laughing: 

mene ne ubije dosljednost, to mogu zahvaliti mom kratkom pamcenju i jos kracoj snazi volje  :Grin: 

naravno da je ista stvar nekad da nekad ne, ovisi o mnogo faktora. imas neke generalne stvari od kojih (uglavnom) ne odstupas, a ove druge, kako kada, treba se s vremena na vrijeme refreshati.

----------


## Aiko

Cvijeta73, i ja o tome razmišljam. Takve metode znaju biti tako okrutne. I kao da takva dosljednost ne može nanijeti više štete, nego da ponekad ili na neke teme radiš i izuzetke. Improviziraš. Po osjećaju. Štajaznam.

----------


## marta

Dosljednost je precijenjena. I krivo se shvaca i primjenjuje. 
Biti dosljedan "do smrti" je aktivnost koja konzumira toliko energije i vremena da rezultati kakvi god bili nisu vrijedni truda.
Kad procitam u ovom zadnjem Aikinom postu _

sve to vrijeme ja umorna, neispavana, živčana, razmišljam kako je sve  puno teže nego sam mislila, mučim se sa svim onim situacijama kad sam  krivo postupila, kad nešto nisam smjela/trebala napraviti... o da, ima i  tih situacija... i znam da ne smijem sad to nešto reći, ali nemam  snage, ne mogu, pustim... ili se izderem jer me uplaši ta neka  situacija... jer imam osjećaj da me uopće ne sluša, da je u nekom svom  filmu, da nemam autoriteta, da će se povrijediti..._

ne mogu si pomoci a da ne pomislim da problem nije uopće u djetetu, u sisi, u buđenju, nego samo u majci koja ne zna reci NE bez osjecaja griznje savjesti i da se onda ta dosljednost provodi upravo zato da bi se umanjio taj osjecaj griznje savjesti (ili zato sto se procitalo u  nekoj teoriji da se motra biti dosljedan)...

Ako tu "dosljednost" svedes na razumne stvari tipa onoga sto je u nekonm prethodnom postu napisala MC, _noc je vrijeme kad se spava,_ onda to prestaje biti "dosljednost" i postaje nesto zdravorazumsko.

----------


## marta

Cvijeto, ko da jesi marta.  :Grin: 
Sve si rekla.

----------


## vertex

Moji teško podnose da je ista stvar nekad da, nekad ne. Uopće, ta proizvoljnost nije kod A. dolazila u obzir od kad je bio beba. Kod D. jest nekoliko godina, ali bogami, dobro je to nadoknadio.
Sad, ako je iznimka, uz nju ide govor: Ovo je iznimka. Tata i ja znamo kad i koliko iznimki se može dozvoliti jer mi upravljamo novcima (prehranom, čime već...). Je li vam jasno da iznimka danas ne znači iznimku sljedeći put kad vam šune? Razumijemo li svi što znači riječ "iznimka"? :D

----------


## apricot

> cvijeto, treba znati tu slabost trenutka preokrenuti u svoju korist. pa da se djetetu učini ne da je dobilo zato jer je bilo ubibogadosadno, pa će po toj matrici i sutra opet nešto zahtijevait, nego jer je mama toliko dobra i plemenita pa je odlučila učiniti iznimku.


e, ovo mi se sviđa
i trudim se toga držati

iako, u ovom slučaju dojenja/nedojenja, trudila bih se doista biti dosljednom
ne zbog "poruke koju šaljem djetetu" (što je popularno reći), već zato da sebi uskratim dalju maltretažu

----------


## vertex

S tim da ne pišem ni o kakvim bitnim stvarima, koje bi ugrozile djetetovo sazrijevanje, lol. Ugrožavaju samo naše živce, kad se njih dvojica udruže i opale presing. cvijeta, *to* je presing!

----------


## marta

Oooo, presing mi je poznat. Itekako. Vertex, ja bih rekla, ako moras o necemu posebno razmisljat, onda je to dosljednost, ako ne, onda je svejedno dosljedan, nedosljedan.

----------


## mama courage

problem je ipak kad si nesigurna i neodlucna. i onda pomislis da je improvizacija vrlina. a dijete osjeti sce to i jos vise je nesigurno i  neobuzdano. kao roditelj moras biti odlucan i drzati konce u svojim rukama, cak i onda kad si nedosljedan. dijete ne smije osjetiti tvoju nesigurnost i neznanje. sto ne znaci da ne smijes nesigurna biti, ali ne uvijek. to je onaj sigurni sustav o kojem smo govorile.

----------


## marta

Vidis, kad ne spominjes bočice, oma se slazem.

----------


## vertex

marta, rekla bih da ti nisi za, ajmo reć, nametnutu dosljednost, dosljednost radi nekog cilja koji ti ne dođe prirodno, nego misliš da bi "tako trebalo". Slažem se, ali nije ni to za svakog. Tebi je ok jer tebi dođe prirodno znati i reći na šta pristaješ, a na šta ne (čini mi se).
Kad je netko sklon ići protiv sebe, nije loše da razmisli što i zašto želi i kako postupati da to postigne. I zapravo prema sebi bit dosljedan, prema svojim slabostima. Ne slažeš se?

----------


## vertex

Slažem se da kao roditelj moraš biti odlučan i držati konce u rukama, ali je ok i da djeca povremeno vide tvoje slabosti, kao i da te uvjere da nisi u pravu. Nisam za neko veliko zamantavanje i izgrađivanje slike nepogrešivog roditelja. U tom smislu i ono mantanje s predobrom mamom mi nije mi simpa.

----------


## Trina

> Slažem se da kao roditelj moraš biti odlučan i držati konce u rukama, ali je ok i da djeca povremeno vide tvoje slabosti, kao i da te uvjere da nisi u pravu. Nisam za neko veliko zamantavanje i izgrađivanje slike nepogrešivog roditelja. U tom smislu i ono mantanje s predobrom mamom mi nije mi simpa.


Slažem se skroz s tobom

----------


## marta

Ma zapravo, iz tvog posta mi je tek postalo jasno da sam ja dosljedna prema sebi. To je ono sto pokusavam reci. Ne znam ja sta treba reci na razne stvari i u mnogim situacijama. I tu cu modelirat i biti (donekle) dosljedna i provoditi neku ideju dok mi ne sjedne kako postici rezultat uz minimum rada i štete. Znas sta, sad sam sazela svoje zanimanje, tj. ono za sto sam se skolovala u jednu recenicu. Ponekad mislim da sam promasila studij, jer se ne bavim strukom, al sad vidim da ja svaki dan optimiram i modeliram. Kod mene funkcionira sustav koji se svodi na inzenjerski, modeliraj i optimiraj dok ne proradi, a ako radi, NE ČAČKAJ. Tu mi dosljednost bas i ne igra. Moj najstariji sin treba dosljednost. Pa ju na njemu primjenjujem vise nego na drugima, i nekako sam sigurna da ce mi on to i zamjerat. Al sto se moze, na njemu radi, dakle, ne čačkam.

----------


## marta

> Slažem se da kao roditelj moraš biti odlučan i držati konce u rukama, ali je ok i da djeca povremeno vide tvoje slabosti, kao i da te uvjere da nisi u pravu. Nisam za neko veliko zamantavanje i izgrađivanje slike nepogrešivog roditelja. U tom smislu i ono mantanje s predobrom mamom mi nije mi simpa.



Da, ja nikad ne glumim neku predobru mamu. Ne da mi se to. Takasamkakasam.

----------


## vertex

Jako ste mi zanimljive i drage, ali moram se sad maknut s foruma (samo da se ne pitate što ne odgovaram) :D.

----------


## marta

I ja, a rad bih jos divanila.

----------


## anamar

ajde ženo beri šparoge. dosljedno, svaku koju vidiš  :Grin:

----------


## meda

moj sin je bio totalni ovisnik, cicao bi (tj. trazio, ne znaci da bi ja dala) uvijek i svuda, nocu isto. da ga ja nisam pocela odbijati postepeno, on bi valjda i sad dojio. prvo sam uvela restrikciju danju, na odredena mjesta i vremena. pa onda nocu, tj. ona jutarnja budenja od 5 nadalje. znao se buditi i 5 puta u ta dva ili tri sata. to je bilo jos najgore. al malo po malo sam mu davala sve manje. al tad je vec bio 4 godine pa je dobro razumio sto govorim. da je vec dobio, da se sad spava, da ja spavam, da moze dobit ruku, zagrljaj itd

nisam za radikalne metode. nista na silu. imao on je on i dudu, i od nje sam ga odvikavala nekoliko mjeseci. malo ju ne mogu naci, malo se izgubi, malo mu dam, malo nesto drugo u zamjenu itd. ako dijete prelako prihvati, onda mu i nije bilo nesto stalo.

a ovdje govorimo o situacijama kad je djeci jako stalo. a tu nema nista preko noci. bolje onda biti svjestan da ce trajati mjesecima pa ici postupno, nego ukinuti potpuno pa se opet muciti jos mjesecima.

----------


## marta

> ajde ženo beri šparoge. dosljedno, svaku koju vidiš


Sve smo obrstile. Trebali bi im psi tragaci da nadju jos pokoju u onom polju.

----------


## marta

meda, moj najmladji je od rodjenja slusao "aj sad pusti siku, okreni se na drugu stranu i spavaj". 
i ja sam njemu postepeno ukidala podoje. jednostavno mi se nije dalo vadit sisu svaki put kad je njemu bilo dosadno ili mu nesto nije bilo po volji, pa cak ni kad bi mu mozda dala, ali se meni jednostavno nije dalo. ono, pusti me sad ne mogu/necu/ne dam.

----------


## meda

ma da, to sam i ja prakticirala, jos puno ranije sam s tim pocela, nevezano uz prestanak. u principu nije meni nikad bio cilj da bas prestane, nego da ohane malo. al je on uvijek puno trazio. da je to bio jedan podoj dnevno bila bi druga prica. 

Felix, tvoja mala je stvarno rekorderka, 3 mjeseca i nije se dala  :Shock:  svaka cast sto si toliko izdrzala, ja sam uvijek nekako imala osjecaj da bi to tako i kod nas izgledalo pa nisam ni probavala.

----------


## anamar

i sama sam u klubu sisavaca ovisnika.
ukinula sam dojenje noću prošlu jesen. malo prije drugog rođendana. 
nisam bila tvrdo dosljedna. kad je dijete bilo bolesno ili sam ocijenila da joj je potrebno, dala sam cicu i po noći.
cica je sada samo dnevna stvar, ja ne nudim, povremeno odbijem kad mi se ne da, a ponekad se unaprijed dogovorim da nema cicanja ne nekom mjestu i u nekom vremenskom razdoblju. 
ona nije uvijek zadovoljna zbog toga, ali ja jesam.


bila sam i u klubu grižnje savjesti, jer s prvom cicanje nije išlo nikako. a ja sam htjela dugo dojiti. 


kad je riječ o slučaju o kojemu piše Aiko, mislim da treba biti odlučan u smislu određivanja nekog cilja, ali fleksibilan na način da se bude svjestan, da će se do cilja doći u procesu, koji će ovisno o osobnosti i potrebama kako djeteta tako i roditelja (mislim na mater i oca) trajati nekoliko dana, tjedana ili mjeseci.

jamstava u roditeljstvu po meni nema. 
i sigurno će nam djeca neke stvari zamjerati. 
ali sam isto tako sigurna da nam neće zamjerati što smo ih skinuli s cice.  :Grin:

----------


## Anci

> ali sam isto tako sigurna da nam neće zamjerati što smo ih skinuli s cice.


moja mene još nekad pita zašto je samo tako malo sisala (op.a. tri godine  :Grin: )

ja sam također imala tu fazu da mi se smučilo dojenje, baš zbog tih učestalih noćnih podoja pa sam prvo njih maknula nešto prije drugog rođendana
a kako je to prošlo, evo iskreno, uopće se nisam mogla sjetiti, sjećam se da sam pisala o tome pa sam potražila topik da pročitam  :Grin:  
pamtim samo sretne dane  :Grin: 

nakon toga mi je dojenje, koliko se sjećam, bilo super, više uopće nije bilo tlaka.
bila je ona fora- cica spava, nema cicanja dok je noć i nekako je prošlo. spavala je samnom, nismo se razdvajali noću. nekakav odlazak baki nije dolazio u obzir, mislim da to ništa ne pomaže. ja sam znala ići na put po par dana i dočekala bi me pred liftom čekajući cicu  :Grin:

----------


## Anci

> i ja sam njemu postepeno ukidala podoje. jednostavno mi se nije dalo  vadit sisu svaki put kad je njemu bilo dosadno ili mu nesto nije bilo po  volji, pa cak ni kad bi mu mozda dala, ali se meni jednostavno nije  dalo. ono, pusti me sad ne mogu/necu/ne dam.


e, ovako je bilo i meni
svaku svađu sa sestrom je rješavala tako (imamo i zabilježeno, danas se smije tome)
al onda, brate, malo dojadi i mislila sam da je došlo vrijeme da smanjimo. malo pomalo, prestala je.

ono što je bitno u svemu, kao i na ostalim poljima roditeljstva je stav. čim te vide da si slab, gotov si :D
al naravno da nisam uvijek dosljedna... al to isto prikažem kako sam ja super :D

----------


## Trina

Točno je ovo o slabosti, čim pokažeš da si ljudsko biće, oni to iskoriste. Super mi je tvoja kćer anci s ovim "zašto je cicala samo tri godine" :Laughing:

----------


## mayato

Malo da podignem temu...
Moja curka je upala u neku "ovisničku" fazu. Ima 18,5mj i jednostavno je prešla sve granice...
ne mogu više, stvarno. po danu stalno traži, malo si pocica i opet za 20min traži. noći isto, 4-5 puta se budi i cica.
ja bih voljela prestati, umorna, sam, vruče je, razdražljiva sam, vidim da ovo nije više baš dobro za mene. Mom zdravom oku treba sna i odmora, a i želim svoje tijelo natrag. 
ne znam jesam li sebična i neznamkaj, ali ne mogu više.
Pokušala sam smanjiti dojenje, ne ide. Ona se baca, urla, plače, ne da se ni nositi ni maziti od ljutnje.
Pokušam ju zaigrati, skrenuti joj pozornost...ma kakvi.
I izbacila sam sva dojenja nakon jela, ali ona jednostavno traži malo-malo...utjeha, igra, nemam pojma...alija jednostavno  neznam kako prestati.
Mislila sam čekati do jedno 2 godine kad će već shvaćati da cica spava, da nema više, da je mama umorna, jer, brijem, sad još ne kuži ili se varam da ne kuži?
Znam da se evo već 4 stranice napisalo, ali moram se jadati, toliko sam neodlučna i u jednu ruku ju želim dojiti jer je zdrava, velika, lijepa, ma većinu vremena mi je gušt dojiti, ali ipak, ovo ljeto je prešla svaku granicu.
Gura mi ruke u majicu pred svima, a ionako me već gldaju ispod oka kaj ju tak dugo dojim...ma ne moram vam ni pričati...dosta mi je svega i ne znam ni sama.
Postepeno...nemoguće mi je postepeno jer mislim da će kod nje  upaliti samostriktno "nema više", a ja ne znam mogu li ja to...

----------


## Mimah

Prije svega, čestitam na stažu!  :Klap: 

Razumijem tvoje osjećaje, vjerujem da se svaka dugodijilica tako ponekad osjećala. Onaj divan osjećaj da dijete još raste i uživa dobrobiti tvojeg mlijeka  :Heart: , a s druge strane ta njihova upornost, neutaživost, neumjerenost...

Ako odlučiš prestati, nemoj da to bude zbog drugih, neka oni gledaju ispod oka koliko žele, ti i malena znate zašto to radite. Ako odlučiš prestati, naravno da možeš! To je tvoje tijelo, to su prije svega TVOJE grudi i možeš odlučiti da ti je dosta. 

Vidim da kažeš da ti se čini da kod nje to neće upaliti, ali možete pokušati smanjiti, uvesti neko pravilo. Možda je njoj dosadno pa iz dosade traži. Cura je malena, ali ipak razumije nešto. Možda samo prije spavanja ili samo poslije spavanja, nešto što bi i jednoj i drugoj dgovaralo, možda samo kad ste kući, ne vani. U međuvremenu joj nemoj davati. Naravno da će se buniti u početku, ali budi odrješita i čvrsta u svom stavu, a prema njoj nježna i puna razumijevanja. Neka ti netko uskoči, ako ima tko da joj skrene pažnju.

----------


## mayato

Hvala ti mimah na podršci...
Evo, malo sam odspavala s njom što inače ne uspijevam jer se "prištekava" svako malo pa mi se sve nekako čini vedrije.
Inače, ona zna jako dobro da cickamo samo u našem stanu, ne dajem joj ni kod prabake ni kod svekrve na katovima, to je već standard. Ali kad zapne, nema tu...ako smo u parku, moramo ići doma i ne možeš joj nikako uskratiti.
Bio je jedan period prije neka 2 mjeseca u kojemu smo jedno 3 tjedna cicale samo za spavanje i buđenje...bilo je super...3-4 puta dnevno...
I odjedanput, ne  znam što joj se dogodilo, zadnjih mjesec dana ona je stalnona meni.
Ne idu joj zubi, gledala sam pa povezujem to sa ovim nesnosnim vručinama, možda je nervozna, nemam pojma.
Uglavnom, stalno ju animiram, zabavljam, predlažem vožnju biciklom, park, jezero, hranjenje labudova...ma izmišljam svašta...
Možda je ovo neka faza pa prođe?

----------


## Mimah

Ja vjerujem da hoće. Od ove vrućine smo svi nervozi, a njoj očito najbolje paše mamina cica da je umiri. Držim fige da je brzo prođe!  :Smile:

----------


## lidać2

ja sam se takoder nadala da je kod moje faza ali ta faza traje skoro pola godine...   :Sad: 
luda sam bila,dosla u napast namazat se necim no isto tako se i odmah rastuzim sto vise nebi dojila i tako guram vec dugo...

u noci se probudi 3-4 puta a najgore mi je pred jutro pristeka se i ne zeli pustit a ako uzmem vristi ko luda...iscrpi me to i sve bi dala da mogu prespavvati u miru jednu noc no opet tako mi je zao prestat cikiti jer znam koliko to njoj znaci...

inace mi imamo 25mj...

----------


## mayato

¸da...totalno te kužim...ta dilema i mene proganja i dok god nisam na čisto sama sa sobom ništa od prestanka dojenja

----------


## mikka

morate se nauciti istrpiti djecje nezadovoljstvo, u tome je trik. nije tvoj zadatak da ju zabavljas da ona ne bude tuzna/ljuta. ona zeli cicu-ti ne zelis dati-ti si ok-ona je ljuta. dobro, budi ljuta. kaj sad mozes. cekas dok se smiri, prvo duze a onda sve krace. ok, znam da je ovo gadno po noci, ali pocnite prvo vjezbati po danu pa onda kad skuzi da ti ne titras na svaki njen zahtjev onda mozete preci i na noc, bit ce joj lakse da skuzi.

----------


## mayato

hvala ti mikka

----------


## cvijetak

Možda sam ja imala sreće, ali mislim da je u stavu sve. Onaj glas (nebitno o čemu je riječ), ton i pogled iz kojeg izbija "to sad mora biti tako" u konačnici budu shvaćeni. Ako sam odlučila da je nešto dobro - nema osjećaja krivnje. Mi smo nakon uspješnog odvikavanja imali seriju zafrkavanja pri uspavljivanju, samo je nas zezao, teti je i dalje bio zlatan. Zauzeli smo stav - po mraku se spava (pa nabrojim njih par koji su mu bitni kako i oni sad spavaju), odnesem ga seki u sobu da vidi da i ona spava (ili se bar pravi  :Smile: ), objasnim da mama i tata moraju raditi dok oni spavaju (čista istina, nije fora) da bismo mogli imati XY (opet nabrojim niz važnih stvari poput auta u kojem se voli voziti i bombona) i vratim ga u krevet. Nakon dobrih mjesec dana opet zaspiva kao zlatno dijete - stavim u krevet, dodam mandavce, ugasim svjetlo i adio. Istina, sad kad kažem da idem raditi žica igračke  :Laughing: .

----------


## Točka

> morate se nauciti istrpiti djecje nezadovoljstvo, u tome je trik.


Da, upravo tako. Moj je stariji malo plakao 3 noći kad mu više nisam dala dojiti. Po danu je tada imao 1-2 podoja, i bez problema je prihvatio da nema. Jedino je noć bila malo stresna, jer je znao dojiti i 7 puta. Svaki put bi mu objasnila da je već veliki i da cice spavaju i grlila ga dok nije zaspao. Prestali smo sa 2 godine i 7 mjeseci. Isto sam se bojala kako ću ja to, pa on će sigurno biti jako tužan... Zapravo je super prošlo, kad odlučiš ustraj u svojoj odluci i sve će biti ok.

----------


## lidać2

neznam sta da kazem sve te savjete sam vec probala...

moja curka je tako teske naravi...sve ono sto sam ja govorila "nedaj boze da imam takvo dijete" kada sam vidala djecu koja stalno vriste,deru se ,bacaju se po ducanima i sl.ona je sva takva...uopce neznam u cemu sam pogrijesila?...starija je zlato ali mala zloca je prava zloca...
provodi svoje i gotovo...

tu ne pali poviseni glas ili sl.jer ona na to reagira da se jos vise razljuti i rasplace...pocne histerizirati i bacati se...
kod nje ne pale nikave fore cica treba spavati,cica spava,cica je prazna,cica ovo cica ono...ama bas nista sto ja vise govorim ona jos vise histerizira...
kada pocne plakati ta se ne smiri sve dok ne dobije ono sto zeli..."znaci ne pali ni ono pusti ju da place"...probala par puta iz nekih drugih razloga no ona place sve dok se na kraju ne ispovraca od jada...
tako da stvarno vise neznam na koji bi nacin smanjila cicanje ...   :Sad: 

a sto je najgore sada su tu veliki vrucine pa se kuhamo obje a ona jos nezna ni na miru biti malo jedna malo druga ...uhh

----------


## jelena.O

> ..ama bas nista sto ja vise govorim ona jos vise histerizira...
> kada pocne plakati ta se ne smiri sve dok ne dobije ono sto zeli..."znaci ne pali ni ono pusti ju da place"...probala par puta iz nekih drugih razloga no ona place sve dok se na kraju ne ispovraca od jada...


ko da opisuješ mog klinca koji je malo mlađi od tvoje klinke, samo kaj se moji nikad nisu bacali po dučanima, jer tam odrešito važi da uzimam samo ja.
Moj cica 2x po danu ( za uspavljianje u podne i navečer), i 3-4put po noći, ne mreš mu reč ostavi i lezi i spava, celo ga selo čuje.

----------


## mayato

> Da, upravo tako. Moj je stariji malo plakao 3 noći kad mu više nisam dala dojiti. Po danu je tada imao 1-2 podoja, i bez problema je prihvatio da nema. Jedino je noć bila malo stresna, jer je znao dojiti i 7 puta. Svaki put bi mu objasnila da je već veliki i da cice spavaju i grlila ga dok nije zaspao. Prestali smo sa 2 godine i 7 mjeseci. Isto sam se bojala kako ću ja to, pa on će sigurno biti jako tužan... Zapravo je super prošlo, kad odlučiš ustraj u svojoj odluci i sve će biti ok.



ma da, ali moja je jošmala, 18,5mj.
Ja sam mislila čekati dok barem 2-2,5 godine ne napuni dok ne počne shvaćati, sada je još ni vrit-ni mimo.
Al evo, popustila sparina, vruče je i dalje, al noći su ok, cicanje se smanjilo.
Noćas od 22 do 06 NITI JEDNOM nije tražila!!! probudila se u pol 4, vrtila se par minuta, ali cicu tražila nije.
Šokirana sam, pozitivno.
Jutros je cicala u 6, 8 i u pol 10 za dizanje i sad u 13 za spavanje, tako da je to sada već podnošljivo pa brijem  da ju je ipak faza nacicavanja prošla kad je prošla sparina i teške noći.

----------


## spunky125

evo i mene, 2 g. i 3 mj. i veliki sisoovisnik, a meni je dosta. Hoću svoj san nazad, neću više cjelonoćna nasisavanja, vješanja po meni... dosta mi je. A šef ur_la, protestira, ne_ spava po noći, čeka da ja zaspim pa se prišteka strašno...nadam se da će proći.

----------


## marica70

> evo i mene, 2 g. i 3 mj. i veliki sisoovisnik, a meni je dosta. Hoću svoj san nazad, neću više cjelonoćna nasisavanja, vješanja po meni... dosta mi je. A šef ur_la, protestira, ne_ spava po noći, čeka da ja zaspim pa se prišteka strašno...nadam se da će proći.


ma proći će, mi smo isto bili prešli 2 godine kad je prestao sisati... samo treba biti uporan, ja sam jednom rekla da nema više cike i naravno bilo je urlanja prvih par dana al eto prošlo je. znao se sjetit kad bi se udario negdje ili tako nešto, ali samo ne smiješ popustit...

----------


## Aiko

Mi smo s mukom prestali, ali odonda spava "kao beba", konačno, ne budi se uopće, rijetko, eventualno ako je žedan, ali stvarno rijetko. S mukom počeli, s mukom prekinuli nakon 2,5 godine, ali ne žalim. Zato sam sad preporođena. PREPOROĐENA!  :Smile:  Divim se sama sebi, iskreno, hehe. 

Spunky, ima nade, imala sam istu priču kao i ti! Istina je, oni MOGU spavati kad se nemaju zbog čega buditi! Nisam vjerovala, ali evo... :D

----------


## lady.x

> Malo da podignem temu...
> Moja curka je upala u neku "ovisničku" fazu. Ima 18,5mj i jednostavno je prešla sve granice...
> ne mogu više, stvarno. po danu stalno traži, malo si pocica i opet za 20min traži. noći isto, 4-5 puta se budi i cica.
> ja bih voljela prestati, umorna, sam, vruče je, razdražljiva sam, vidim da ovo nije više baš dobro za mene. Mom zdravom oku treba sna i odmora, a i želim svoje tijelo natrag. 
> ne znam jesam li sebična i neznamkaj, ali ne mogu više.
> Pokušala sam smanjiti dojenje, ne ide. Ona se baca, urla, plače, ne da se ni nositi ni maziti od ljutnje.
> Pokušam ju zaigrati, skrenuti joj pozornost...ma kakvi.
> I izbacila sam sva dojenja nakon jela, ali ona jednostavno traži malo-malo...utjeha, igra, nemam pojma...alija jednostavno  neznam kako prestati.
> Mislila sam čekati do jedno 2 godine kad će već shvaćati da cica spava, da nema više, da je mama umorna, jer, brijem, sad još ne kuži ili se varam da ne kuži?
> ...


Mogu ceo post da potpisem. Moj ima 18m i sad sam u nekoj fazi da mi dojenje nikad teze nije padalo. Jedini podoj u kome uzivam i ja je kad se vrati iz jaslica, jer eto i meni odmora, posto tad dolazim sa posla. Inace me strasno opterecuje. Noc sa 5 budjenja mi je idealna, sve su sa 5 pa do 10 cak.
najvise bih zelela da smanjim podoje na jedan preko dana i jedan uvece, ali to je nemoguce, mislim da kod njega pali samo da prekinem skroz.
Dakle sad sam u fayi da dojim jer ne ynam kako da prekinem - sve mislim da jos ne kapira nista, a opet dojenje me strasno frustrira i iscrpljena sam neverovatno.
Ostaje da istrpim jos neko vreme dok konacno ne ukapira da cica spava ili bilo sta slicno ili da se nadam da ce mene ova faya da prodje (posto sam imala raynih tokom dojenja), jer nisam imuna na plac i moljakanje

----------


## Mimah

Možda da si za početak olakšaš ukidanjem noćnih podoja? Jednostavno mu nemoj dati. Sumnjam da će on sam to prihvatiti. Plakat će nekoliko dana (moja je nekih 5-6), ali sam bila uz nju, mazila je i pokušavala utješitit. Bila sam joj slaba utjeha kad joj nisam htjela dati sisati, znam, ali JA sam htjela noć za sebe, bilo mi je dosta. I ti imaš pravo na svoj san, velik je već.

----------


## lady.x

Postoji nesto sto me dosta koleba kad su nocni podoji u pitanju:
Ja znam da je on vec veliki toliko da ne bi trebalo da ima neko mleko tokom noci, ali sve mislim da je mozda njemu od tolikog sisanja nocu i stomak navikao da nije prazan i da bi on mozda pred zoru zaista ogladneo? Ili ne? A onda ako odlucim da mu pred zoru dam, a nocu ne dam, da li ga zbunjujem time? Vec sam navela - pokusala sam podoj po podoj da ukidam, ali mi se cini da to kod njega ne ide jer nema neku osnovnu predstavu o vremenu, kao da mu nije jasno zasto sad cas dam, cas ne.

----------


## spunky125

evo, noćas će biti 5 noć bez sisanja i urla kao lud, 3 do 4 buđenja, na kraju zaspi u zagrljaju,  :Cool:

----------


## lady.x

Mi sinoc pokusali da ga mm uspava uvece i uspelo bez problema. Javio se nije niti pomenuo da bi da sisa. Samo lezao pored mm-a i vrteo se  :Smile:

----------


## Mimah

I meni je glavna briga bila da nije ona stvarno gladna. Ali, nije bila i noć nije vrijeme kad se jede (kad se govori o većoj djeci, naravno).

Ja bih na tvom mjestu pokušala s ne davanjem noću- kad je mrak. Kad dođe svjetlo, svi se bude i može se sisati. Javi kako ide!  :Smile:

----------


## lady.x

Krenula sam tako, mozda se desi cudo pa ukinem nocne, a zadrzim te podoje preko dana. Nocas se budio isto puta kao i svaku noc, samo sto se budio placuci. Ranije samo zove "mama, tika", a sad ni to jer je valjda skapirao da ne dam pa odmah u plac  :Sad:  U 5h sam mu dala da sisa, moram priynati da jedva izdrzah 
Ono sto me dosta izenadjuje je sto iako ga celu noc nisam dojila cice mi izgledaju prazne - nema nikakve prepunjenosti iako je xy puta po noci visio na njima ranije.

----------


## Lilith31

lady.x a da mu pokusas dati prije spavanja da se najede ukoliko je gladan,a onda ujutro odmah mu das dorucak umjesto podoja...sto se tice grudi,ni meni nisu bile prepunjene kada sam prestajala i nisu se ni jednom upalile ,tako da mozda nece ni tebi

----------


## lady.x

> lady.x a da mu pokusas dati prije spavanja da se najede ukoliko je gladan,a onda ujutro odmah mu das dorucak umjesto podoja...sto se tice grudi,ni meni nisu bile prepunjene kada sam prestajala i nisu se ni jednom upalile ,tako da mozda nece ni tebi


On vecera nekih sat vremena pre spavanja. I dosta jede inace preko dana, ali evo svaku noc ima krizu gladi negde oko 4h.

----------


## enchi

> Ja bih na tvom mjestu pokušala s ne davanjem noću- kad je mrak. Kad dođe svjetlo, svi se bude i može se sisati. Javi kako ide!


Ovako sam i ja napravila sa curkom, kada je imala 1 god i 10 mj i funkcioniralo je bez problema, no sad vidim da sam trebala i ranije - mali ima nepunu godinu i pol i već kuži razliku dan/noć a ona je bila razumnija/zrelija od njega, u istoj dobi.

On je prije koji tjedan, na naše opće čuđenje i malo je reći oduševljenje, SAM OD SEBE prestao tražiti cicu po noći. Spava u komadu od nekih pola 9, 9 do jutra. Pred zoru se ponekad razbudi, dam mu da pocica i nastavi spavati još bar sat vremena. Kuc, kuc!  :fige:

----------


## Vala3

Evo i ja bih se pridružila klubu malih ovisnika o ciki. Mi imamo 15 mjeseci i to nasisavanje po čitavu noć se sve više povećava. 
Kad bih uspjela ukinuti noćne podoje bila bih najsretnija mama na svijetu.
Do unatraga 2 mjeseca bi ju znala kad bi se počela buditi ili plakati u toku noći ušuškati natrag u san laganim maženjem i grljanjem, a sad mora cica u usta i gotovo i nema kompromisa. Pokušala sam par puta ne dati joj cicu, pa i nosati i pjevati i sl, ali to urlanje u gluhu ljetnu noć nitko nebi želio satima slušati, i onda odustah. Mene brine i to što je cica i dalje glavni izvor hrane i po danu i nikako da ustalimo nekoliko obroka dnevno već se sve skupa svodi na par žličica hrane i onda cica za nadopunu. Dođe mi da ju ja prestanem hraniti preko dana jer sa bakom jede normalno, odnosno kad ja nisam u blizini. Zna carica kad nema cice da treba pojesti kuhano.
Čini mi se da smo mi to dojenje dovele do krajnje negativnog i pomalo štetnog, ako takvo što postoji. Jer čini mi se da sve to skupa prestaje biti dobro i zdravo i za dijete i za mene u ovakvim okolnostima. Recite imate li vi takvih problema ili sam jedina? 
Brinem se da ne dobiva dovoljno vitamina i minerala jer ne jede dovoljno kuhanog, da će joj propasti zubi od noćnog sisanja i da je jednostavno preovisna o cici te ju ništa drugo ne može smiriti.

----------


## Vala3

e o ovo kad pročitam da je prestao sam tražiti cicu po noći meni zvuči ko SF priča  :Laughing:  nevjerovatno

----------


## enchi

Ma i meni i mužu je bilo (i još uvijek je) čudo neviđeno! No, od početka se na malome vidjelo da je drugačiji (čitaj: puuuno bolji) spavač od sestre. Ipak, da baš sam prestane nismo očekivali!
Držite se svi koji se mučite tijekom noći, znamo kako vam je, ali proći će, stvarno hoće!  :Love:

----------


## Vala3

a ništa, jedino se nadati da slijedeće bude bolji spavač. mala je to utjeha danas  :Wink:

----------


## lidać2

ja sam na kraju dosla do trenutka da vise nemogu...

previse mi je to...ne spavam ,nemam mira dok sjednem,uglavnom stalno ali doslovno stalno visi na meni...

ima 2godine i mjesec dana i ponosna sam sto sam toliko izdrzala i jos bi ali pre-prenaporna je postala...bradavice me bole,cupa se gruze,histerizira...ali ne ono rasplakat ce se smirit za koju sekundu ona se rasplace pocne ,bacat ,skakat,cupat,tuc ako lezim doslovno mi se popdne na glavu...stvarno vise nejde tako...
voljela bi nekako smanjiti samo prije spavanja popodnevnog i navecer a posto nisam nasla nacin kakao da to izvedem ,odustajem od svega...

samo neznam na koji nacin da i to izvedem?
da namazem necim da joj se "ogadi" sto bas i nije najbolja ideja ali stvarno mi nista ne pada na pamet!

----------


## mikka

pa ne daj joj, to je najjednostavnije i najbolje rjesenje. reci ne mogu ili ne zelim. budi spremna istrpiti tantrum ali ne posustaj. skuzit ce uskoro da te ne moze veslati. pomogni si cepicima za usi ako ne mozes trpiti urlanje. mislim zvuci brutalno ali nije, to je najpostenije i prema tebi i prema djetetu. ti ces postaviti svoju granicu, a dijete ce nauciti da drugi ne plesu kako ono svira, i da ne moze uvijek dobiti od drugih ono sto zeli. a pritom neces govoriti lazi u stilu cice su bolesne ili ih mazati necim da skines odgovornost sa sebe. mama ponekad mora biti bad guy, ali to je dobro za oboje.

----------


## jurisnik

objasni joj da ne moze  dobiti - s dvije godine to moze razumijeti.
a ako ne ide - onda, kao sta kaze mikka, jednostavno ne daj.

----------


## lidać2

> objasni joj da ne moze  dobiti - s dvije godine to moze razumijeti.


ne ona to ne razumije...tj.ne zeli razumjeti jer i dalje ide po svome...   :Sad: 

morat cu ona na tako "grub" nacin ,tjesim se da je to bolje za obje...dugo smo gurale...   :Sad: 

ali mi je svejedno jako tesko...

----------


## mikka

ali nije to grubo, iako tako izgleda na prvi pogled. grubo je na isto nacin kako joj ne das da plese po cesti, a ona bi baaaas htjeeeelaaaaa. kuzis. kazes joj npr. necu ti sada dati cicu. mozes dobiti vode ako si zedna. i onda ona pocne sizu, a ti tad trebas ostati mirna, ne zahtijevati od nje da to "podnese kao musko"  :Grin: , nego pustiti da odzaluje (ili odbjesni) na svoj nacin. kad vidi da si ti mirna s tom odlukom bit ce joj lakse. samo se ne smijes ljutiti na nju zato sto trazi. njeno je pravo da trazi, a tvoje da odbijes. bez ljutnje.

----------


## mayato

ja se samo javljam da ima već 3 tjedna kako ne dojimo noću i to je cura SAMA prestala tražiti!!!
Upravo onda kad sam bila u najtežem periodu odbacila je noćne podoje sama samcata...
I sadmi je svelakše...zaspe oko 23 i prvo cicanje je oko 7-pol 8, znači spava cijeeeeeluuuuu noć...
Hvala Bogu, ja sam preporođena...
I po danu je drastično smanjila, samo za uspavljivanje i buđenje.
Eto, pozzz svima i hvala na podršci

----------


## Vala3

moja 15 mjesečna cura još baš i nerazumije da je mama spaljena od noćnih podoja koja traju od 1 do kad se ne ustanemo. Kad spava kod bake odspava cijelu noć bez buđenja, a meni histerizira ako ne dobije cicu istog trena. Zato bih najradije poludila kad pročitam ove postove di su djeca sama prestala tražiti cicu, kako, KAKO?! 
Moja mala djevojčica, ovisnica prava, samo povećava nacicavanje iz dana u dan... :cupakosu:

----------


## pomikaki

Vala, pa nisu sva djeca ista - kao ni mame. Moja je tek s 2,5 godine prestala cicati noću. Bila je veliki cicoovisnik, a ja sam lakše podnosila cicanje nego plač, pokušala sam par puta ali tek s 2,5 je uspjelo prekinuti a da ipak spavamo noću.

----------


## Vala3

Pomikaki, znam ja to, sve mi je to jasno, ali moram se malo žaliti. Uostalom zato sam i u ovoj temi jel'te da se utješim da nas još ima. Ni ja ne mogu trpiti plač i moja frajerica to zna i zato je ona upornija od mene. Netko će reći da idem linijom manjeg otpora dopuštajući joj da svoju "ovisnost" samo pojačava jer više i nema opravdanog razloga da cica noću i zapravo to nije hranjenje nego eto moja cica glumi varalicu i da joj samo radim loše, a ja ni sama neznam jesam li ja ili oni u pravu....

----------


## lady.x

Kod nas vec sedmi dan - place nocu, ali za neko cudo ne trazi recima "tiku" kao ranije, samo upadne u neku histeriju. Treba vise vremena da ga uspavamo i smirimo, ali me malo tesi da vec dve-tri noci prvi put spojimo tri sata sna, to se ranije nije desavalo.
Svakako mi plac dosta tesko pada, narocito kad mi deluje da uopste ne znam sta zapravo hoce

----------


## Mimah

On zna što bi, vjerojatno polako prihvaća da neće dobiti i frustriran je. To je razumljivo. Vjerujem da će uskoro krenuti na bolje!

----------


## lidać2

:Sad: 

ja jos uvjek pokusavam voditi borbu no ne uspijevam...
i dalje joj dajem iako nista ne spavam ali toliko je grozna kada joj nedam pa popustim...   :Sad:

----------


## lady.x

> On zna što bi, vjerojatno polako prihvaća da neće dobiti i frustriran je. To je razumljivo. Vjerujem da će uskoro krenuti na bolje!


Meni tako deluje. Kao da zna da nece dobiti i onda ni ne trazi nego u startu place  :Sad: 
Jao, da mi je znati koliko ce to da traje

----------


## helly7

Evo još jedne mame kojoj treba pomoć u odvikavanju male ovisnice. Dakle, prvo zahvaljujem svima koji su mi prije dvije i pol godine pomogli da lijepo uspostavimo dojenje! A sad mi treba pomoć kako to najbezbolnije zaustaviti. Naime, već duže vrijeme bih željela da prestane dojiti, ali idem onom taktikom, ako ne traži, ne nudim... Tako da je sad dojenje ostalo samo da se opusti pred spavanje. To je bilo uvijek navečer, ali ostadoh bez posla, pa sam doma i malena je to skužila, pa sad traži smirenje i prije podnevnog spavanja i nekad malo za dobro jutro. Ovo za dobro jutro nekako preusmjerim s pitanjima jel treba ići piškiti, što će doručkovati... E sad, kako da joj bez neke velike drame, pod tim mislim "ne dam i gotovo", to ipak ukinem? Jer meni je već stvarno dosta, bilo je lijepo, ali mi je već jako naporno...

----------


## spunky125

sretno, mi smo u fazi odvikavanja, javim kad se primirimo s tim.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

Moja kćer navršava godinu dana za dva dana. nOĆna nacicavanja i bacanje po krevetu ako ne dobije postali su nesnostni. Vraća se na posao, ne mogu si dozvoliti neispavanost. Užasno me to ljuti i iscrpljuje. Jučer sam spavala u drugoj sobi, a muž ju je uspio par puta uspavati i bila je manje uporna s njim nego samonm. Čak mu je i cicu zgrabila i počela cicati. Ja sam se odmah !!vratila čim sam u 4 ujutro čula maaamaa maama mama i tako to... Uglavnom nisam dovoljno čvrsta.
Koliko će nam dana trebati da ona to shvati.
Ja ne odustajem. Može ujutro prije jaslica, navečer i uz uspavlji vanje po danau kad je samon ali po noći bi cicala 8 puta - nemože to

----------


## LIMA

Podrška svima, znaaam kako vam je, ooo, da, znaaam  :Love: 

Sina sam dojila 23 mjeseca a curicu 30. S njom sam proživljavala sve ovo o čemu pišete (ma i s njim, samo što sam već zaboravila  :Smile: ). Znam da joj je bilo oko 28 mjeseci dojenja i bila je još uvijek u toj ovisničkoj fazi. Savjetovali su mi bradavice namažem češnjakom, to sam kategorički odbila no u očaju sam ipak to napravila. Neću zaboraviti njenu facu kada je počela sisati, malo se stresla i nastavila sisati  :Laughing: . Stavljala sam i flastere, kao sike su bolesne pa me milijun puta znala upitati jesu li ozdravile. Onda sam s tim prestala jer se nisam dobro osjećala. Tada sam nekako krenula na pjevački zbor a probe su dvaput tjedno, baš u vrijeme kada ona ide spavati. Uhvatila me panika kako će zaspati jer nikada do tada nije zaspala bez mene i sike, no ona je MM-u počela zaspivati bez problema i sama od sebe prestala tražiti sisati, kao da se dogodio neki klik da može zaspati i drugačije nego na sisi. Naprosto nisam mogla vjerovati da se takva drastična razlika dogodila u razdoblju od samo 2 mjeseca i bilo mi je drago što nisam inzistirala na tim drastičnim metodama već da je prestalo spontano. 

(Samo, nama prestanak dojenja nije značio spavanje cijelu noć, nisam baš te sreće, još uvijek mi se OBOJE bude po noći i *još uvijek* sam neispavana...)

----------


## spunky125

evo me-završili smo s dojenjem, spavamo ponekad cijelu noć, i guramo, nije bilo lako, ali ustrajala sam, i odmorena---napokon! on još pita s vremena na vrijeme, mazi se, i još je ljut na mene.

----------


## helly7

uh, evo samo da javim da sam za neko vrijeme prestala s odvikavanjem. Malecka je krenula u vrtić pa joj ne bi trebalo još da ju mučim i s odvikavanjem, a toliko voli dojenje... I vidim da stvarno gušta, pa nek joj bude još malo. Možda i sama prestane kako i vi pišete da se desilo... Za sad smo došli opet na jednom prije večernjeg spavanja, jer spava u vrtiću pa smo onda s time maknuli podnevno dojenje, a ujutro kad se probudi odmah krene spremanje za vrtić pa se ni ne stigne sjetiti da traži dojiti... A, ovo navečer i nije prestrašno čisto da osjeti sigurnost i da nije odbačena (time što ju ostavljamo u vrtiću) iako mislim da bi za koji mjesec stvarno i to trebalo prestati...

----------


## lady.x

Ja da javim da je odvikavanje od nocnih podoja trajalo detetak dana. Nakon toga smo dosli na jedno, max 2 budjenja. Sad imamo samo dva podoja - u 5h i popodne kad dodje iz vrtica. Ali zato ova dva puta MORA da dobije, ne znam kako cu ga od toga odvici, ali sad ne zurim, najvaznije da smo naspavani konacno  :Smile:

----------


## Mimah

Super! :Very Happy:

----------


## mayica01

evo da i ja podijelim svoje iskustvo sa vama...
cicali smo 14mj..cica nam je sluzila kod uspavljivanja kod budenja..kod nervoze..za utjehu..uglavnom za sve..uglavnom zadnja 2mj je postao pravi cico-ovisnik..budenja po noci i do 10puta..trazi samo cicu..po danu cim me vidi gura ruke u majicu i trazi cicu..kicma mi se iskrivila ..nocu nisam spavala..jako ali jako sam postala iscrpljena i nezadovoljna i mrsava .. dok nisam zavrsila na hitnoj od iscrpljenosti.. eto radi svoga zdravlja sam morala prekinuti..
a uspjeli smo tako da sam zvala svekrvu da dođe kod nas..preko dana je bilo super,ja sam se izgubila iz kuce,nije me vidio cijelo jutro i nije mu falila cica..dosla bi popodne kad se on najede tako da me ne trazi cicu i opet otisla iz kuce..tako sam izbivala 3-4dana..i preko dana je bilo sve ok..a po noci sam ga uvijek ja uspavljivala i toga me bilo strah..ali eto trajalo je 3noci..svi smo probdjeli te noci..uspavljivali su ga suprug i svekrva,ja sam morala bit u sobi da me ne vidi..budio se par puta i bio budan po sat dva a nekad i vise..negdje nakon 4-te noci sam se ja digla kad bi se probudio i uspavala ga na rukama u roku 10ak min..gurao mi je ruku u majicu ali nije trazio da cica nego to muje bilo tako za utjehu..da me osjeti..
eto uspjeli smo nakon tj dana..ne trazi cicu uopce..po noci se budi 1-2 puta i to odmah zaspe..naspavala sam se konacno..a i on,vidim po njemu da je zadovoljniji..
ali kod uspavljivanja obavezno mu ruka ide meni pod majicu i tako zaspi  :Smile: 
eto to je bilo moje iskustvo..sad je proslo 20ak dana i sve je ok  :Smile: )

----------

